# Favorite Item from Trader Joe's?



## mollyanne

For starters I have to say...*Tarte d' Alsace*! Okay, it's a frozen food item but ....wow. It's in the pizza section but not a pizza. As it claims, "Based on a 100 yr old recipe from the Alsace-Lorraine region of France; this savory tart defies categorization. Not a pizza, much more than a flatbread, and definitely not a dessert....It starts with a *thin, crisp, hand-folded crust that's perfectly fired...topped with* *Creme Fraiche, Caramelized Onions, thinly sliced Ham, and Gruyere Cheese*. Can be an appetizer or pair it with a salad for dinner...Delicieux!"

.


----------



## MSC

That sounds good, will have to get one next trip.
Currently my fave item is the frozen garlic cubes, 20 to a pack.  Very handy for cooking and of course no effort to use.


----------



## 4meandthem

Their tandoori spiced naan.

I love it warm with hummus.

Kids love the Crushers. carrot/apple


----------



## roadfix

Ok, I'll try them next time if I can find a place to park.  ...lol...


----------



## mollyanne

roadfix said:


> Ok, I'll try them next time if I can find a place to park. ...lol...


 ...that reminds me of my favorite scene in "Green Fried Tomatoes":

YouTube - Fried Green Tomatoes, favourite scene


----------



## roadfix

Awesome!  Yeah, I remember that scene....


----------



## Kayelle

Oh yeahhhhh.......I love that *Tarte d' Alsace *MA!! 

Have you ever tried a bag the *Orange Chicken* in the frozen foods?  It comes with separate pouches of sauce, that I always thin out with some orange juice to make it go further.  It's really excellent served on top of steamed Jasmine rice.  It's my favorite thing at TJ's. Another favorite there is the half sour pickles in the refrigerated section.  Their selection of all kinds of cheeses at affordable prices is excellent too. On the down side, I bought an expensive "free range" whole chicken to roast and it didn't impress me at all for the price.  For whole chicken, Foster Farm from the grocery at 67 cents a lb on sale, will continue to do me just fine.
I love Trader Joe's for so many things.

Good thread MA......I'm looking forward to others favorites too.


----------



## 4meandthem

Has anyone tried their cranberry walnut tarte.
The crust is awesome for a commercial product.


----------



## mollyanne

First off (since many aren't going to read my whole post lol) let me recommend their *Marscapone *(also used in tiramisu i think).  Mix in a touch of their *Raw Blue Agave Syrup* (make sure it's the raw one...less processing the better). Then spread some on *toast points using* *Trader Joe's Dark Pumpernickel Bread* and top with a *Fresh Red Juicy Strawberry Slice. *

I never saw the *cranberry walnut tarte*. If the crust is anything like the *tarte d'alsace* then...it's to die for!

I'm going to have to use this thread for my next shopping list...
The *frozen garlic* sounds like a great idea! Can't say as I've ever seen frozen garlic ANYwhere.

I'm definitely trying the *orange chicken*. I had to look up *"naan"* ..yum!


----------



## 4meandthem

Great thread! I didn't know they had Agave nectar and Marscapone is difficult for me to find.Thanks!

The Cranberry Walnut tarte is in the fresh Bread/Pie area.

They used to have frozen squares of several herbs.They still may.
I have not looked for them in a while.The basil squares work well too.

We also like the Biryani rice in the frozen section.Nice quick side when go RVing or don't have a lot of time.


----------



## bakechef

Kayelle said:


> Oh yeahhhhh.......I love that *Tarte d' Alsace *MA!!
> 
> Have you ever tried a bag the *Orange Chicken* in the frozen foods?  It comes with separate pouches of sauce, that I always thin out with some orange juice to make it go further.  It's really excellent served on top of steamed Jasmine rice.  It's my favorite thing at TJ's. Another favorite there is the half sour pickles in the refrigerated section.  Their selection of all kinds of cheeses at affordable prices is excellent too. On the down side, I bought an expensive "free range" whole chicken to roast and it didn't impress me at all for the price.  For whole chicken, Foster Farm from the grocery at 67 cents a lb on sale, will continue to do me just fine.
> I love Trader Joe's for so many things.
> 
> Good thread MA......I'm looking forward to others favorites too.



I recently discovered the orange chicken, it is delicious!  I like to cook it until it is nice and brown and crisp, so good, I usually serve with basmati rice also from TJ's.  

I usually dislike most frozen foods (with the exception of plain frozen vegetables) but the frozen foods that I have bought from TJ's have been excellent and better quality than the usual grocery store fare.


----------



## Robo410

new guinea pea berry coffee
crispy oatmeal chocolate chip cookies
triple ginger cookies
mega dark chocolate bar


----------



## mollyanne

MSC...be sure to cook the *Tarte d'Alsace* the longest recommended time...at least. Because you want the crust nice and crisp. It should be a golden brown. I even go a little longer because my oven is slow. 

And guess what? I just tried their *Tarte Aux Champignons*. (only $3.99)..same crust, same creme fraiche, but with Emmental Cheese sauce and then....DRUMROLL...the mushhhrooooms....*Porcini, Paris Oyster, Shitake, and Boletus*.....the whole flatbread is BURSTING with flavor! Delicieux

Robo...have you ever tried their *dark chocolate with tons of salty pistachios* all sticking out of it...and on it...and in it...and broken up randomly? And the green is so bright...would look good at Christmastime. YUM

4meandthem...mmm *frozen herb squares*...i'm soo going to look for those.

.


----------



## GrillingFool

Do they have fresh breads, like French Baguettes?


----------



## MSC

Two other items we like a lot are the pre-cooked chimmichurri rice and the mushroom risotto.


----------



## Andy M.

GrillingFool said:


> Do they have fresh breads, like French Baguettes?



They have all kinds of fresh breads.  Baguettes, ciabatta, rolls, rustic breads, sandwich, lavash, pita, etc.


----------



## pdswife

I haven't been there in a long while but they used to have the best lemon curd..  I need to go see if they have it still.


----------



## Andy M.

pdswife said:


> I haven't been there in a long while but they used to have the best lemon curd..  I need to go see if they have it still.




They do!  I just bought some today.  It looks like I made a wise choice.


----------



## pdswife

GREAT~!!!   Maybe I'll stop and get some on the way home tonight.    

THANKS for letting me know!


----------



## Andy M.

I usually buy lemon curd at the supermarket but saw TJ's curd today.  It is lower priced than what I've been paying so I grabbed a jar.


----------



## Kayelle

oh yeahhhhhh, I forgot about the lemon curd.......delicious with a little mound on a cookie, or on a cream cheese slathered bagel with lemon curd on the top. Geeze, what happened to my diet?

I also forgot to mention their frozen little Pork Shu Mai Asian dumplings...
just delicious on their own, or to round out a stir fry dinner.  

I definitely am making a shopping list from this thread for my next trip to TJ's!!


----------



## mollyanne

Thanks kayelle...i was just getting ready to ask what everyone is doing with their* Lemon Curd*. I vaguely remember a country neighbor giving me her homemade lemon curd many moons ago and I didn't know what to do with it but tasted yummyyummy. I think I put it on toast or some boring thing like that. 

I've had their *Pork Shu Mai Dumplings* (store tasting sample) and yes, very very good! But I opted to buy their Chicken Shu Mai...don't get that...it didn't taste like anything but ginger. The pork one is 100% better...excellent.

I had their Thai *Shrimp with Green Curry & Jasmine* *Rice* ($2.99) today for lunch. Excellent! I can't take that much heat but for most people this is delicious! Well, it was delicious for me too...in a small quantity. Also of note: I added a teensy water to the jasmine rice while heating it up to insure moistness...but it may have been fine without my help.

It's enough for two people (although it says one). Ingredients (right off the label in order) are *jasmine rice, coconut milk, green curry paste, shallots lemongrass, coriander, root chili, garlic, galangal, shrimp paste, thai lime, coriander seed, fennel seed, salt, tumeric powder, anchovy, palm sugar, thai lime leaf, sweet basil leaf, shrimp, and wedges of pea eggplant.* ...phew, that's a lot but all works together beautifully! Nothing else added.


----------



## Andy M.

Tarte d'Alsace report.

I went to TJ's Friday for something to do and bought this tarte and the mushroom one.  We hat the tarte d'Alsace this afternoon with cocktails and it was delicious.  Really very good.  I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## mollyanne

Glad you liked it, Andy. 
Kayelle, I bought some Orange Chicken as you suggested. I can't wait to try it!

WOW...I just served Trader Joe's French *Country Potatoes with Haricots Verts & Wild Mushrooms* with scrambled eggs, melon, and hot coffee for breakfast...and it was unbelievably delicious! You get a 16 oz. bag for 2.99...good deal! I heated them in the frying pan with some olive oil but you can microwave them if you want. Serve them for breakfast or with meats...anytime!

*Ingredients:*
Pre-fried Potatoes (sliced and taste fresh!), Mushrooms (button, boletus, chantrelle), Green Beans, Sauce (sunflower oil, garlic, salt, vegetable broth made with carrots onions leeks water and spices), wheat dextrose, Parsley, Onions, Pepper, and Paprika.


----------



## NAchef

Never been to Trader Joes, we do not have one here. Wish we did, have heard a lot about them.


----------



## Andy M.

I view TJs as a specialty store.  They have too high a percentage of prepared/frozen foods for it to be my primary supplier of weekly groceries.  The quality of their products has been very good with the things I've tried so far.  Picking up an occasional tarte, lemon curd or bag of trail mix or other treat is probably the extent of my shopping.

On the other hand, my younger daughter shops their as her primary source and loves it.

Just my opinion.


----------



## mollyanne

I just recently discovered Trader Joe's (the store is new to our area) so I'm like a kid in a candy store. I'm finding that their frozen foods can't be compared to that of our Harris Teeter grocery store. I won't buy a frozen dinner from a regular grocery store...well, except one, Michaelangelo's Eggplant Parmigan (better than any restaurant's). 

Our Trader Joe's only has one aisle of frozen foods (and that includes icecream, desserts, veggies, breakfast and dinner items, etc...all below the waist...not in tall freezers). There are some prepared refrigerated items along the wall in the deli section. But then that's it. Their prices, in some cases, are lower than if I tried to prepare it myself.

I bought a super flavorful *Organic Woodfired Sicilian Roasted Red Pepper Pizza with Provolone & Pearl Mozzarella Cheese (wheat crust)* for $4 that is big enough to serve three (10" diameter). It comes with a packet of Roasted Red Pepper Infused Olive Oil to drizzle on yourself in desired amount since it has a kick to it. I bet you can't get a burger and fries for that amount at McDonalds...and that only feeds one!
(ps...you can always add more roasted veggies to it too)

They don't have paper goods, cleaning products, etc etc so i can't use it as a primary grocery store


----------



## Kayelle

I have my list all ready to visit TJ's today!!

Mollyann, this isn't really food related (well, maybe it is) but you have to try  "Kiss My Face"  peaches and cream moisturizer.  It has a really lovely fresh peach scent and it promotes kisses, which can't be a bad thing.


----------



## mollyanne

...thank you for that tip, GF! 
Do they sell it in BULK supply? 
haha..."Kiss My Face"
I could use a dab on my neck, my shoulder,
oh, and the back of my hand...don't you 
just melt when a man holds your fingertips 
and kisses the back of your hand? Well,
okay, that's only in the movies...
Did you see the restaurant scene with
Johnny Depp in in the beginning of the
movie called Don Juan de Marco? 
Check it out (rated PG)...


----------



## Andy M.

mollyanne said:


> ...well, except one, Michaelangelo's Eggplant Parmigan (better than any restaurant's)...




I have to agree.  Got a free sample of the stuff at Costco and bought some.  It's very tasty.


----------



## bakechef

mollyanne said:


> I just recently discovered Trader Joe's (the store is new to our area) so I'm like a kid in a candy store. I'm finding that their frozen foods can't be compared to that of our Harris Teeter grocery store. I won't buy a frozen dinner from a regular grocery store...well, except one, Michaelangelo's Eggplant Parmigan (better than any restaurant's).
> 
> Our Trader Joe's only has one aisle of frozen foods (and that includes icecream, desserts, veggies, breakfast and dinner items, etc...all below the waist...not in tall freezers). There are some prepared refrigerated items along the wall in the deli section. But then that's it. Their prices, in some cases, are lower than if I tried to prepare it myself.
> 
> I bought a super flavorful *Organic Woodfired Sicilian Roasted Red Pepper Pizza with Provolone & Pearl Mozzarella Cheese (wheat crust)* for $4 that is big enough to serve three (10" diameter). It comes with a packet of Roasted Red Pepper Infused Olive Oil to drizzle on yourself in desired amount since it has a kick to it. I bet you can't get a burger and fries for that amount at McDonalds...and that only feeds one!
> (ps...you can always add more roasted veggies to it too)
> 
> They don't have paper goods, cleaning products, etc etc so i can't use it as a primary grocery store



I completely agree, I don't usually buy any frozen food other than plain frozen veg, but the stuff that I have tried at trader joe's has been far better than anything I have experienced in the grocery store.  I was reluctant to try TJs stuff, but have been surprised every time.


----------



## Barbara

I have Trader Joe's near me and have for years. My issue with them - underparked for starters. Too many prepared, pre-packaged etc. Also don't think their fish and chicken is too fresh. I must cook the chicken within a day or it starts to turn. I no longer buy it. Having said my griefs I do like some of the items already posted here. Don't go but every other month or so.


----------



## mollyanne

Corrections to my posts above: 
...my typo of "parmegan" should have been "parmesan" but another way to spell it is "parmegiani" or "parmegiano"
...the sicilian roasted red pepper pizza is 4.99 (not $4 i mentioned earlier). I added slices of fresh avocado after it was cooked

I just tasted, for the first time, *Trader Joe's Roasted Corn* (frozen kernels...2.49 for a 1 lb bag) and it's a winner! 

Correct me if I'm wrong but I've never seen it sold "roasted" in regular grocery stores. Did I just miss it somehow? What a great idea and awesome flavor! 

It has no additives nor preservatives and is roasted over an open flame and then flash frozen. No sodium in 2/3C. No cholesterol. No saturated fat nor transfats. But carbs are 19g and sugar is 7g. Protein is 3g.

You can use it in salsa, soup, stew, pizza, and mexican entrees.


----------



## Kayelle

*Just let me say, that whoever reminded me of TJ's Lemon Curd, I'm putting a hex on you.*  I'm not going to scroll up, because I don't want to know, and hold it against you.   That stuff spread on white chocolate macadamia nut cookies should be against the *LAW.*


----------



## roadfix

With all this TJ talk I'll stop by tonight on my way home from work.  For me, that's the best time to shop, 15 minutes before closing, as the parking lot is not as full.  What should I buy?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> *Just let me say, that whoever reminded me of TJ's Lemon Curd, I'm putting a hex on you.* I'm not going to scroll up, because I don't want to know, and hold it against you.  That stuff spread on white chocolate macadamia nut cookies should be against the *LAW.*


 
I stir my lemon (or lime or tangerine or grapefruit) curd into plain yogurt and eat for breakfast.  I don't have a Trader Joe's near here, so I HAVE to make my own curds...woe is me!


----------



## 4meandthem

This thread inspired a trip to TJ's tonight.

The haul:
Carrot cake muffins with frosting(eating one now-yummy!)Like homemade!
roasted corn frozen
tandoori naan
the mushroom tarte(couldn't find the D'Alsace)
pork shu mai
scicilian pizza
mandarin chicken
super seeded chips (flax,hemp etc) Awesome! had them before.
crushers
port wines
sweet potato fries
pork gyoza

they were tasting their clam chowder but it way salty at 600mg soduim 26%.I tasted but passed.Too salty!


----------



## mollyanne

Those look scrumptious, 4meandthem. What are crushers? What is pork gyoza? 

Have you tried their *Charles Shaw Wine* (aka 2BuckChuck which is now 2.99)? What does everyone think of the taste? I say...Good wine...Great value! I didn't buy any at first because they don't carry Pinot Noir but I finally broke down and purchased their Merlot and Shiraz...not bad...pretty good really...almost excellent actually. I saw a taste test done like 5 years ago on NBC's Today Show where they blindfolded 3 people and had them taste 2 very expensive wines and then Trader Joe's Charles Shaw Wine...you guess it, they all picked Charles Shaw as the best.

I also highly recommend their *personal sized Spinach Mushroom Quiche and Mexican Quiche* (1.89 each) that are great to take to work and microwave. Makes for an inexpensive lunch!
.


----------



## 4meandthem

Gyoza is the japanese word for potstickers.

Crushers are individual servings of apple/carrot puree in a pouch with a built in straw.Like a space food pouch.
They are convienant for small children. We keep a few in the diaper bag.


----------



## bigdaddy3k

I used to make a special trip there just to get the dark chocolate covered espresso beans. But now they won't let me drive much due to the constant shaking. ;-b


----------



## 4meandthem

I tried the Orange Chicken tonight.Baked it then tossed with the sauce.I added some sesame seeds.

Great! Less breading than most take out places.


----------



## roadfix

I'm picking up some salami and cheese at Smart & Final this evening.  They're a little closer and a whole lot less crowded than TJ's.  I'll be in and out in no time.


----------



## 4meandthem

We tried the Mushroom tarte tonight and it was great!
Not just good but great! Almost a cracker crust.

We also tried the red pepper one but i added some salami and mexican cheese.Very good too but hard to comment on since I changed it.more of a traditional crust.Crunchy!


----------



## SierraCook

TJ's pesto is the best.  Where I live I am not always able to get fresh  basil, so when I go to Reno, NV I buy TJ's pesto and put it in the freezer.  This is especially handy in the winter when the weather is too bad to drive to Reno.


----------



## mollyanne

4meandthem, glad you liked it. You didn't miss that little packet of hot red pepper infused olive oil did you? It just floats free in the box and easy to miss. Once you taste it you can't miss the flavor though can you

sierracook, I love *Pesto *and run out in the winter. Thanks for that tip!

MSC, I tried the *Mushroom Risotto*...mmm mmm good! And it has those rare porcini mushrooms in it that are usually expensive. Good value, great taste!

NAchef, i feel your pain...but cheer up, it's just a matter of time before you get a Trader Joe's. I mean they're in the east and west and franchise numbers are growing.

kayelle, I asked my daughter what she made for her boyfriend for dinner while I was out. She said, chicken wings. I said, but I don't have any chicken wings. She said, yeah ya do, the leftovers are in the fridge. I looked and found some morsels of the chicken chunks from *Trader Joe's Orange Chicken* dinner and the unused sauce packet...grrr...kids! I did manage to put together a smal tester plate and they are grrreat! 

pd's wife, i'm off to buy some *lemon curd* today...my first purchase of lemon curd 

I'm going today and will also check out the *crushers* and the *frozen garlic.*


----------



## Kayelle

4meandthem said:


> I tried the Orange Chicken tonight.Baked it then tossed with the sauce.I added some sesame seeds.
> 
> Great! Less breading than most take out places.



4me, I've never done the oven method, but do mine in a skillet with a little oil.  I put the sauce from the packets in a bowl, add about 1/2 cup of orange juice and heat it in the micro.  When the chicken is done, I sprinkle some on sliced green onions, pour on the heated sauce, and serve the whole thing over steamed jasmine rice.  I really like that the yummy sauce can be extended enough to flavor the rice.  I gotta remember to use the sesame seeds sometime, I've often added sliced almonds on the top.  Glad you liked it.

Too funny MA!!  did she wonder where the bones went?


----------



## lindatooo

I've purchased an Herbed Rice mix that was really really good and I love their frozen oatmeal.  It's the only oatmeal I can eat a whole portion of.


----------



## SierraCook

mollyanne said:


> .......pd's wife, i'm off to buy some *lemon curd* today...my first purchase of lemon curd ........


 
I have a great recipe for cookies that use lemon curd.  It is like a shortbread cookie recipe with the lemon curd in the middle.


----------



## Andy M.

We just finished the mushroom flatbread.  Another great choice.  If I had one complaint, it would be that the crust was a little too chewy near the center.

Now SO is hooked and wants me to find out what else they have!


----------



## mollyanne

Andy, does she like spicy Thai food? Trader Joe's *True Thai* *Tom Yam Soup with Spinach Mushroom Wontons* is great...i think. I mean I don't like spicy foods so I left out the packet they included of 2 skinny red hot chilis, thai basil leaves, and lemongrass. It was really tasty without it but still a little spicy for me...delicious though for thai lovers.

Package says, Imagine yourself sitting on the banks of the Chao Phraya in Central Thailand. Ingredients are: water, wheatflour, coconut milk, carrot, spinach, onion, lemongrass, waterchestnut, turnip, red chili, mushroom, lemonjuice, and soysauce.


----------



## Andy M.

mollyanne said:


> Andy, does she like spicy Thai food? Trader Joe's *True Thai* *Tom Yam Soup with Spinach Mushroom Wontons* is great...i think. I mean I don't like spicy foods so I left out the packet they included of 2 skinny red hot chilis, thai basil leaves, and lemongrass. It was really tasty without it but still a little spicy for me...delicious though for thai lovers.
> 
> Package says, Imagine yourself sitting on the banks of the Chao Phraya in Central Thailand. Ingredients are: water, wheatflour, coconut milk, carrot, spinach, onion, lemongrass, waterchestnut, turnip, red chili, mushroom, lemonjuice, and soysauce.



Yes she does but doesn't like that soup.  I make it myself and she doesn't like it.  I'll check out the options next time I go.  

I still have some Chinese dumplings I got at the Asian market that I have to cook up.


----------



## Kathleen

When I lived on the West Coast, our TJ was such that one could have used it as the primary store.  Here, the TJ stores are much smaller.  That being said, I love going to them.  Some of my favorite items have been mentioned, but two that haven't been are the crispy string beans that you eat like chips.  A bit too salty and such to eat all of the time, but yummy.  I also like the frozen mushroom medley.  It's a good way to get a variety of mushrooms into mushroom dishes and soups with no effort.  


I wish I could get wine in stores here.


----------



## Kayelle

KathleenA said:


> When I lived on the West Coast, our TJ was such that one could have used it as the primary store.  Here, the TJ stores are much smaller.  That being said, I love going to them.  Some of my favorite items have been mentioned, but two that haven't been are the crispy string beans that you eat like chips.  A bit too salty and such to eat all of the time, but yummy.  I also like the frozen mushroom medley.  It's a good way to get a variety of mushrooms into mushroom dishes and soups with no effort.
> 
> 
> I wish I could get wine in stores here.



I forgot about that frozen mushroom medley Kathleen !!  I once made a killer cream of mushroom soup with it, so thanks for the reminder.


----------



## mollyanne

*adding frozen mushroom medley to my list*...thanks kathleen

I just put together this "recipe" using these products and it was scrumptious:

*Martini's Kalamata Olives* 
_(TJ's had 2 brands but I chose the one with less _
_additives in the ingredients...and anyone with the _
_name "Martini" must be good  )_

*Aiello's Marinated Celigene Mozzarella Cheese*
_(marinade is extra virgin olive oil, Garlic, _
_Oregano, Basil, Parsley, and Red Pepper)_

*Trader Joe's Giant White Beans aka Fasolia Gigantes*
"A Traditional Greek Recipe"...comes in a jar
_(ingredients include onion, sunflower oil, carrots, _
_tomato paste, chopped tomatoes, salt, parsley, pepper)_

*Pearl Tomatoes*
_(similar to cherry tomatoes)_

Add these in equal amounts with finely sliced *Onions*, 
chopped *Fresh Italian* *Parsley*, and *Avocado* (optional).
Be generous with the oil marinade (that is in with the mozzarella).
I cut the olives/tomatoes/mozzarella up in halves or fourths 
so the marinade coated everything well.

Eat it "as is" as a side bean dish OR on pasta or salad.
Serve with *TJ's Charles Shaw Merlot*
_(i think red or white wine would go with this dish)_

.


----------



## Kathleen

MollyAnne, would that side dish hold up for a day or two under refrigeration?

Kayelle, I'll bet the mushroom medley would make a fabulous mushroom soup.  I'll have to try it!


----------



## mollyanne

Without the avocados, it would last even longer than 2 days under refrigeration...I would say a week. But if you use avocados in it then add a little lemon juice to help retain it's color and then, with that, I'd give it 2 days.


----------



## mollyanne

Bummer...I went to Trader Joe's, list in hand, "kiss-my-face-moisturizer" on my list, and the cute guy in the hawaiian shirt with the question mark sign told me they no longer carry it . I saw "kiss-my-face-shampoo" at my regular grocery store but no moisturizer. They were also out of the dried mushrooms . But they must have had SOMEthing in stock because my bill was $165.00  but I scored !

I got the frozen garlic! 

I also bought *Langostino Tails* (12 oz. peeled and cooked from Chile)...now what do I do with them? I think I had them at the Luna Cafe served over pasta in a red bellpepper alfredo sauce with fresh green peas (i thought they were extra yummy shrimp at the time).


----------



## 4meandthem

Mollyanne!.......never fear!

kiss my face moisturizer - Google Search


----------



## Kayelle

Yep MA, I got the same news from my TJ's about Kiss My Face. 

I'm nearly out of it so I ordered it here.....
Kiss My Face Natural Face Care - Peaches & Creme AHA 8% - 0300466 | Kiss My Face

I got the *Langostino Tails *there a while back and used them in a salad.  They didn't impress me much for flavor, but you might like them.  I'm glad I gave them a try.


----------



## mollyanne

phew...thank you both for the "kiss-my-face-moisturizer" website! As soon as I get some I'm going back to the cute Hawaiian-shirted guy and pucker up...i'll let you know if it works 

By the way...I bought and tasted their frozen *Greek Style Chicken* and it was excellent (grilled sliced chicken on a bed of risotto, feta, and kalamata olives)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was in the same boat when "The Good Food Store" (Whole Foods) stopped carrying my Avalon Organics Peppermint shower gel, shampoo and conditioner.  Had to find an online outlet, there were other places in town that sold it, but it cost more there.  S&H was cheaper.


----------



## Andy M.

SO went to TJs and picked up the French truffles.  Very good.  Olive tapenade  -also good.  We have the roasted red pepper tapenade too but haven't tasted it yet.


----------



## mollyanne

Trader Joe's *Heirloom "Kumato" Tomatoes* are Deeeeliscious....very fresh and perfectly ripe... deep red juicy full of flavor. They're grown in Canada and I paid 3.49 for a pound.


----------



## roadfix

Check this out: I have a personal TJ shopper now. ))
My co-worker (employee) lives 3 floors above this brand new TJ's in Hollywood in her new high rise building. I call at her 7:30 in the morning and tell her what I need and she's in with the goods at 9am when I open shop.... ...just saying...


----------



## luvs

went there via obligation last winter, during this blizzard, when 'iggle was closed by 4:45 & that. i was thoughol, thoroughly un-impressed by thier food. 
i ain't getting this hoopla 'bout thier items. i found citterio fresco bresoala there, & over-priced seasalt; then, other than that.......


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> Check this out: I have a personal TJ shopper now. ))
> My co-worker (employee) lives 3 floors above this brand new TJ's in Hollywood in her new high rise building. I call at her 7:30 in the morning and tell her what I need and she's in with the goods at 9am when I open shop.... ...just saying...


 
Gee, sounds ritzy and posh!


----------



## roadfix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Gee, sounds ritzy and posh!



Not really....just an ordinary looking allocated low-income 2-bedroom apt for her and her son.  She doesn't cook so acquiring this apt and having TJ's directly beneath her was a godsend.  The only kitchen appliance she uses is the microwave.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> Not really....just an ordinary looking allocated low-income 2-bedroom apt for her and her son. She doesn't cook so acquiring this apt and having TJ's directly beneath her was a godsend. The only kitchen appliance she uses is the microwave.


 
I meant for you to have a _personal buyer_!  I should be so lucky!


----------



## roadfix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I meant for you to have a _personal buyer_!  I should be so lucky!


Yeah, true that.


----------



## Kayelle

luvs said:


> went there via obligation last winter, during this blizzard, when 'iggle was closed by 4:45 & that. i was thoughol, thoroughly un-impressed by thier food.
> i ain't getting this hoopla 'bout thier items. i found citterio fresco bresoala there, & over-priced seasalt; then, other than that.......



Huh?  The only thing I understood was over priced sea salt.  I can't imagine not being able to find anything to like at TJ's, but to each their own.


----------



## Kathleen

Kayelle said:


> Huh?  The only thing I understood was over priced sea salt.  I can't imagine not being able to find anything to like at TJ's, but to each their own.



Me either, Kayelle.  Around here, TJ has lots of healthy items, and is definitely cheaper for what they have than elsewhere.  Maybe it is a regional issue.  My mother lives in a place where one can obtain fresh foods that are healthier at small Mom and Pop markets.  We do not have so many of that kind of thing here....definitely not cheaper than TJ.  

~Kathleen


----------



## mollyanne

I have to agree with both kathleen and kayelle...Trader Joe's items are healthy and very very reasonably priced. Their prepared items use
quality, natural ingredients: 
NO artificial flavors, colors or preservatives 
NO genetically modified ingredients 
NO MSG 
NO added Trans Fats

_(The only negative would be the salt content but you don't have to eat more than one prepared item a day and use their fresh ingredients the rest of the day. You can also use a healthy portion and add a salad or fresh veggie and fruit)_

Their *Cioppini* *seafood stew* is impressive! High in protein and low in fat.
Full of good quality seafood...cod, shrimp, scallops, and mussels, and they don't scrimp on the portions of seafood. The tomato sauce boils down to a thick consistency. One bag serves two if you add a small salad and bread (or pour it over rice...spanish rice works well). Serving a high quality meal such as this for two for 4.99 is a deal!

The recipe for *Cioppini *was originally created in San Francisco for their Italian restaurants according to wiki.


----------



## luvs

if yins only knew


----------



## luvs

Kayelle said:


> Huh? The only thing I understood was over priced sea salt. I can't imagine not being able to find anything to like at TJ's, but to each their own.


 
thier food was a blantant disappointment


----------



## mollyanne

luvs said:


> went there via obligation last winter, during this blizzard, when 'iggle was closed by 4:45 & that. i was thoughol, thoroughly un-impressed by thier food.
> i ain't getting this hoopla 'bout thier items. i found citterio fresco bresoala there, & over-priced seasalt; then, other than that.......


 
I respect your right to your own opinion but you've only been once? ...during a blizzard? Perhaps they weren't at their peak performance. Your Piggly Wiggly store was closed for a reason...yes? At least TJ's was open. How was the "citterio fresco bresoala"?




			
				luvs said:
			
		

> if yins only knew


Knew what? Please edjeecate us. 



			
				luvs said:
			
		

> thier food was a blantant disappointment


You've only been once. If you got the *Korean Short Ribs* then I can understand. No place is perfect at all times.


----------



## roadfix

I wanted to check out the brand new TJ's just a couple of blocks from where I work so I shopped there last night after getting off work.  Nice, big store, wide aisles, with validated parking.  I purchased a six pak of Black Toad beer and some gorgonzola cheese.  I also saw some marinated tri-tips in the meat counter.  I will try that next time.  
Roadfix was very happy with this TJ's.


----------



## luvs

we ain't got piggly this-&-that's; i'm a northerner; yepper, i am permitted opinions, & that snow, that arrived that afternoon, so that excuse, huh-uh; those _others_ were quite smart & cut thier losses so as 2 keep people well; & i ain't givin info unless yins would luv 2 pay my schooling funds~ 
& that bresoala was less than i am accustomed 2 from my other places~


----------



## 4meandthem

I could probably throw you a few bones for some GE courses if your interested.


----------



## roadfix

I'll donate funds too.


----------



## luvs

i've a great monger from elsewhere's; thanks, though


----------



## Andy M.

Just polished off some TJ's fauxreos (TJ's version of Oreo cookies).  Practically indistinguishable from the real thing.


----------



## forty_caliber

Good Afternoon, 

This thread has been reported by the Discuss Cooking membership and has been discussed by the administration team. 

With notable exceptions, there are concerns that many recent posts have   drifted away from the original topic.  Please stay on topic so that we   can keep this thread open. 

On behalf of the Administration Team, 

.40


----------



## mollyanne

Andy M. said:


> Just polished off some TJ's fauxreos (TJ's version of Oreo cookies). Practically indistinguishable from the real thing.


I just happen to go to Trader Joe's just now and while I was there I just happen to find myself looking for "fauxreos" even though I haven't bought cookies in ages. I was thinking what a clever name...but couldn't find them anywhere until an employee pointed out that they aren't called "fauxreos" but rather "Chocolate Vanilla Cream Cookies". Your name is MUCH more clever Andy!! They should pay you royalties to use your "fauxreos" name instead! Have you ever been in marketing?

Anyway, I concur, they taste exactly like oreos! 
...AND they're all natural...no hydrogenated oils...cool
...AND they're $2.69 for 20oz. (1 lb 4 oz). I'm not sure how that compares to Oreos

.


----------



## Andy M.

mollyanne said:


> I just happen to go to Trader Joe's just now and while I was there I just happen to find myself looking for "fauxreos" even though I haven't bought cookies in ages. I was thinking what a clever name...but couldn't find them anywhere until an employee pointed out that they aren't called "fauxreos" but rather "Chocolate Vanilla Cream Cookies". Your name is MUCH more clever Andy!! They should pay you royalties to use your "fauxreos" name instead! Have you ever been in marketing?
> 
> Anyway, I concur, they taste exactly like oreos!
> ...AND they're all natural...no hydrogenated oils...cool
> ...AND they're $2.69 for 20oz. (1 lb 4 oz). I'm not sure how that compares to Oreos
> 
> .



Sorry, I didn't mean to mislead you.  Never been in marketing, just get lucky once in a while.

I don't remember the exact amount but they are around half the price of Oreos.


----------



## allmixedup

I ususally buy TJ brand Coastal Merlot, chunky applesauce, cereal bars and  rice milk.  I like most of their salad dressings & toppings (chopped nuts, dried fruit, etc) too.


----------



## 4meandthem

I just ate some of their spiced soybeans with cumin,garlic and cardamom......Awesome,cheap and conveinant.

They have it listed as a new item along with seasond chickpeas in micro pouches in the dry foods area.

2 bucks for a great lunch. I bet the chickpeas are just as good.


----------



## Andy M.

Had the mushroom and black truffle flatbread over the weekend.  It was OK but we didn't like it as much as some of the others we bought.  

We also have a tomato and pesto flatbread and some TJ's meatballs that SO wanted to try.


----------



## Selkie

I wish I had a Trader Joe's.


----------



## roadfix

I day, I'd like to work for TJ's.  I like the idea of wearing a Hawaiian shirt to work.


----------



## Andy M.

*TJs Classic Chocolate Bars*

TJ's Classic Dark Chocolate and Milk Chocolate bars are being discontinued and are on sale at $0.29 each as long as they last.

I just had one and it's very good.  It's a minimum of 53% cocoa solids according to the label.  I'll be going back to load up tomorrow.

Of course, this is only important if you like chocolate...


----------



## 4meandthem

I also got my second taste of Hemp,chia and flax seed chips.They are great, and even better with guacamole.


----------



## taxlady

I've been to Trader Joe's when I was on vacation in California. Bought Belgian chocolates, nuts, and maybe wine. Looked like there was lots of interesting stuff, but I don't know how the prices compared to other local stores. The prices looked pretty good compared with Montreal.

The stores I really liked in California were Henry's and Mother's Market & Kitchen


----------



## kadesma

TJ'S I love the frozen garlic,parsley and cilantro. We love their frozen mushroom turnover and Ice cream.
kades


----------



## mollyanne

The other night I served Trader Joe' Rolled Pork Roast stuffed with spinach/ricotta/feta/etc and sprinkled on top with red pepper flakes...and came with some gravy (heat the gravy til piping hot). It was very tasty but I recommend you plan on cooking it a little longer than it asks unless your roast is at room temp to start with. I cooked it an extra 15 minutes to get it to 365 degrees. 

I think the new thoughts on cooking pork doesn't require it to be 365 anymore either. Is that right?

.


----------



## Andy M.

I don't think cooking pork to 365 F was ever OK.

Back in the old days, when hogs were raised differently, there were issues with undercooked pork.  Hogs aren't raised that way any more and are treated to prevent problems.

However, even if those changes had never been made, 137 F. was all that was needed to kill off all the bad stuff.  (this is different from chicken which requires a temp over 160 F - different bad stuff).

So, typos aside, I shoot for 140-145 F for pork.


----------



## 4meandthem

We just tried the smoked salmon salmon and spinach crepes.
I liked them and will eat the rest with an egg for breakfast.

My wife and daughter hated them.

Wife is not big on anything smoked and daughter prefers her salmon raw.

The crepe stayed nice microwaved and they were not too salty.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

4meandthem said:


> We just tried the smoked salmon salmon and spinach crepes.
> I liked them and will eat the rest with an egg for breakfast.
> 
> My wife and daughter hated them.
> 
> Wife is not big on anything smoked and daughter prefers her salmon raw.
> 
> The crepe stayed nice microwaved and they were not too salty.


 
Smart...more for you!!


----------



## bandonjan

I like the nuts, jams, fresh produce, 2buckChuck, the little biscotti, spices, wild rice, panettone, really just all kinds of stuff... They are 2 1/2 hours away so I don't get any frozen goods. Wish they would get one closer.


----------



## 4meandthem

bandonjan said:


> I like the nuts, jams, fresh produce, 2buckChuck, the little biscotti, spices, wild rice, panettone, really just all kinds of stuff... They are 2 1/2 hours away so I don't get any frozen goods. Wish they would get one closer.


 
If you have an ocean boat....I will bring them to you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bandonjan said:


> I like the nuts, jams, fresh produce, 2buckChuck, the little biscotti, spices, wild rice, panettone, really just all kinds of stuff... They are 2 1/2 hours away so I don't get any frozen goods. Wish they would get one closer.


 
Ice cooler in the back of the car....the only way I can get my shopping done in the summer.  And I live in town.


----------



## bandonjan

4meandthem said:


> If you have an ocean boat....I will bring them to you!



I can meet you at the harbor! 
Only problem is the 20-25 foot swells right now.......


----------



## 4meandthem

bandonjan said:


> I can meet you at the harbor!
> Only problem is the 20-25 foot swells right now.......


 
Yeh.........But are the fish bitin'?


----------



## bandonjan

Fall Chinook still being caught........


----------



## roadfix

Anyone ever try any one of the marinated tri-tips from TJ's?   They just look so good to toss on the grill.  But at $6.99/lb that's quite a bit more than what I normally pay for plain, non-marinated tri-tips from the local supermarkets.  Perhaps I'll try one on my next tri-tip cook.


----------



## Andy M.

roadfix said:


> Anyone ever try any one of the marinated tri-tips from TJ's?   They just look so good to toss on the grill.  But at $6.99/lb that's quite a bit more than what I normally pay for plain, non-marinated tri-tips from the local supermarkets.  Perhaps I'll try one on my next tri-tip cook.



I can't find tri-tips in eastern MA.


----------



## 4meandthem

Tri-tips are definately a west coast thing.

Santa Maria style BBQ is Tri-tip grilled over oak sliced and served with salsa on top.BBQ beans (McClintocks if you can get em')
and Garlic Bread with a salad. Santa Maria is a town in central CA. that popularized the cut.


I won't pay more than 2.50-3.00 a lb for them myself.They are expensive in the bay area but my BIL goes south regularly and gets them and the beans for me.


----------



## Andy M.

I've asked a butcher and they know about it but they don't, carry it.  Oh well.


----------



## roadfix

Ok, so I convinced my co-worker who lives above TJ's in the same building to try their marinated tri-tip tonight.


----------



## mollyanne

I'm not usually an Indian food fan because it's usually too spicy for me but I do love curry (it's very healthy too) and so I purchased Trader Joe's frozen bag of *Biryani Curried Rice Dish* and WOW...it's got all the bells and whistles! Yum Yum Yum. The flavors are so intense though that I just had a tiny bowl. It would be awesome served with a bland chicken meal maybe. Any suggestions as to what to serve this with?

It's Fat Free, Vegetarian, and No MSG. The ingredients are Rice, Onions, Peas, Red Pepper, Apples, Raisins, and Natural Spices. I don't like raisins but they were delicious in this medley of flavors (plus they were warm and plumped up).

It says it's a "Product of Denmark"  (i'm not joking)



.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My favorite way to de-intensify is to add a serving to an omelet or scrambled eggs.

You could also add more cooked rice.


----------



## 4meandthem

mollyanne said:


> I'm not usually an Indian food fan because it's usually too spicy for me but I do love curry (it's very healthy too) and so I purchased Trader Joe's frozen bag of *Biryani Curried Rice Dish* and WOW...it's got all the bells and whistles! Yum Yum Yum. The flavors are so intense though that I just had a tiny bowl. It would be awesome served with a bland chicken meal maybe. Any suggestions as to what to serve this with?
> 
> It's Fat Free, Vegetarian, and No MSG. The ingredients are Rice, Onions, Peas, Red Pepper, Apples, Raisins, and Natural Spices. I don't like raisins but they were delicious in this medley of flavors (plus they were warm and plumped up).
> 
> It says it's a "Product of Denmark"  (i'm not joking)
> 
> 
> 
> .


 

I like it too. I usually serve it with chicken like you said.


----------



## taxlady

mollyanne said:


> I'm not usually an Indian food fan because it's usually too spicy for me but I do love curry (it's very healthy too) and so I purchased Trader Joe's frozen bag of *Biryani Curried Rice Dish* and WOW...it's got all the bells and whistles! Yum Yum Yum. The flavors are so intense though that I just had a tiny bowl. It would be awesome served with a bland chicken meal maybe. Any suggestions as to what to serve this with?
> 
> It's Fat Free, Vegetarian, and No MSG. The ingredients are Rice, Onions, Peas, Red Pepper, Apples, Raisins, and Natural Spices. I don't like raisins but they were delicious in this medley of flavors (plus they were warm and plumped up).
> 
> It says it's a "Product of Denmark"  (i'm not joking)
> 
> 
> 
> .



It says it's a "Product of Denmark"  (i'm not joking)


But I was also startled to read how much Feta cheese they export.

I would serve it with brown basmati rice and chapatis or whole wheat pita. If it was too hot, I would stir in some yoghurt.


----------



## mollyanne

Thank you for your suggestion but the main ingredient of this is already rice. The yogurt idea is a great idea. Usually Indian food is too spicy but this one is okay. I just wouldn't want to eat anything else with spice in it.


----------



## noodlesandstuff

I love trader joes 

The chocolate covered almonds, which are sprinkled with some sea salt, are amazing. As are their dark chocolate peanut butter cups, much better than reese's. 

My very favorite thing I would get from them was their heirloom tomato pack, but they only carry that a few weeks in the year. It makes the best tomato sauce. 

Their nut mixes are all great, the rosemary cranberry and pecan one, sprinkled on top of the sliced heirloom tomatoes that were drizzled with balsamic vinegar, olive oil and salt, was the best thing. 

They now carry hawaiian pink salt, which is naturally pink for some chemical reason I can't explain. It seems to taste saltier and they sell it in a grinder. I used it in a chocolate cupcake recipe last night! 

The banana nut cluster cereal they carry is my favorite cereal ^__^ I usually have it with cold almond milk. They get the banana flavor just right. 


And so on, there are too many good things to list


----------



## roadfix

I'm going to TJ's on Vine St. after I get off work at 8 tonight.  I need to get some pizza ingredients....some canned tomatoes and buffalo mozzarella, among other small items.
I like this new location as it is just a couple of minutes from where I work, and has plenty of parking in it's underground garage.


----------



## 4meandthem

I am going to dream about  the dark chocolate covered cups tonight.And when I wake I want to be standing next to roadfix's wood oven.He will no doubt feed the weirdo he found in his shed.


----------



## mollyanne

^ 4me, you're a nut 

noodlesandstuff, I love all the fun things you mentioned in your post. I've had the *chocolate covered almonds* and they were to die for! I didn't know there was sea salt on them...no wonder they were so tasty!

I bought Trader Joe's *Tuscan Style Fresh Cantaloupe* and it was the sweetest cantaloupe I've ever tasted. Then I heated up their *BBQ Chicken* *Pizza *and thought, "I'll top it with chunks of this cantaloupe", and WOW! Verrrry yummy combination!

.


----------



## mollyanne

Trader Joes's *Chicken Gorgonzola*. It's fully grilled Chicken Breasts with topped with Portabella Mushrooms and Diced Tomatoes in a Gorgonzola cheese sauce, and also topped with Coco-Caribe Pesto and Toasted Walnuts. 

You would NEVER suspect that this was a frozen entree. It is DEEEEEElicious! It's very very juicy, and the flavor is awesome. Only 30 minutes in the oven and voila! It was $6.29 and serves 2 very large portions.

Also great is their already popped *Organic Popcorn with Olive Oil*.

And one more...*Organic Orange Juice* frozen concentrate. I'm picky about fresh orange juice and I liked this...especially knowing it's organic.

.


----------



## bakechef

I have just discovered their roasted garlic marinara, I love it, great to have around when I don't have my homemade sauce in the freezer.

I bought some roasted Gorgonzola crackers that were quite tasty too, nice blue cheese flavor but not too assertive.


----------



## roadfix

bakechef said:


> I have just discovered their roasted garlic marinara, I love it, great to have around when I don't have my homemade sauce in the freezer.



Good stuff.  I use it as pizza sauce sometimes.


----------



## mollyanne

*Roasted Garlic Marinara* is on my list now...thanks bakechef and roadfix.

I just tried their *Boeuf Bourguignon* that was out of this world! Yum!!
I highly recommend it but I thought the ratio of beef to gravy was a little off. I served it with mashed potatoes though which helped to soak up the extra gravy. Extremely good flavor and tender beef. 
Shared with my son... 
plenty for 2 @ $6.99 for 20 oz (1LB 4oz)

Also, new on the shelves is *Candy Cane Oreo Cookies*...just like Oreos but with tiny bits of candy cane in the white filling. Very very good!

.


----------



## Claire

I am SO jealous!  When we were on the road we hit Trader Joe's in many cities, but now there isn't one within a day's drive!  My mouth is watering!


----------



## roadfix

I haven't been to TD's in nearly a month.


----------



## 4meandthem

I just went and picke up some spiced pear cider for the kids.
It was good!


----------



## mollyanne

That sounds refreshingly different, 4me, and wonderful for the holidays. Tonight, I tasted their *Stuffed Salmon Belle Mer* and it was sooooo good! It's a 6 oz medallion of Alaskan Salmon stuffed with Rice, Surimi Crabmeat, Monterey Jack Cheese, Shrimp, and Seasonings. It was very very tasty. No artificial flavors and no preservatives. I served it with their *French Haricot Verts* (tiny green beans) and a homemade medley (thrown together) of WildMushrooms, JasmineRice, BlackBeans, Garlic, LtCream, Chardonnay, and Seasonings.


----------



## mkaylady

roadfix said:


> Check this out: I have a personal TJ shopper now. ))
> My co-worker (employee) lives 3 floors above this brand new TJ's in Hollywood in her new high rise building. I call at her 7:30 in the morning and tell her what I need and she's in with the goods at 9am when I open shop.... ...just saying...



Is this the one you mentioned that is on Vine Street or is there another new one that you mentioned that is near your work? Or are they one and the same? Just wondering because I thought I knew all the new TJs around and I didn't even know there was one on Vine St or any other new ones in this area.


----------



## mkaylady

roadfix said:


> Check this out: I have a personal TJ shopper now. ))
> My co-worker (employee) lives 3 floors above this brand new TJ's in Hollywood in her new high rise building. I call at her 7:30 in the morning and tell her what I need and she's in with the goods at 9am when I open shop.... ...just saying...





mollyanne said:


> *Trader Joes's Chicken Gorgonzola. It's fully grilled Chicken Breasts with topped with Portabella Mushrooms and Diced Tomatoes in a Gorgonzola cheese sauce, and also topped with Coco-Caribe Pesto and Toasted Walnuts. *
> 
> You would NEVER suspect that this was a frozen entree. It is DEEEEEElicious! It's very very juicy, and the flavor is awesome. Only 30 minutes in the oven and voila! It was $6.29 and serves 2 very large portions.
> 
> Also great is their already popped *Organic Popcorn with Olive Oil*.
> 
> And one more...*Organic Orange Juice* frozen concentrate. I'm picky about fresh orange juice and I liked this...especially knowing it's organic.
> 
> .



Agree totally on the Chicken Gorgonzola. It is one of the few frozen prepared meals that TJ has that is free of gluten. Most of the others have some ingredient or another that I can't have. But TJ does have a lot of gluten free items and they are more reasonable for these items than anywhere else.


----------



## roadfix

mkaylady said:


> Is this the one you mentioned that is on Vine Street or is there another new one that you mentioned that is near your work? Or are they one and the same? Just wondering because I thought I knew all the new TJs around and I didn't even know there was one on Vine St or any other new ones in this area.


That is the new TJ's on Vine St near Hollywood Bl in the new W Hotel/apartment complex.  I like this one as it is just a couple of blocks from work and has plenty of parking undergound.  
It's a lot more convenient for me than the TJ's in Silverlake, close to home.


----------



## mkaylady

roadfix said:


> That is the new TJ's on Vine St near Hollywood Bl in the new W Hotel/apartment complex.  I like this one as it is just a couple of blocks from work and has plenty of parking undergound.
> It's a lot more convenient for me than the TJ's in Silverlake, close to home.



Wow, I live nearby and I didn't even know they opened one up there! I have one right on my corner on Sunset and Crescent Hts so I am lucky in that respect but I do like to check out the newer ones when they open. The Silverlake store, the last time I was there is very small and hard to move around in unless they renovated it since.


----------



## roadfix

mkaylady said:


> Wow, I live nearby and I didn't even know they opened one up there! I have one right on my corner on Sunset and Crescent Hts so I am lucky in that respect but I do like to check out the newer ones when they open. The Silverlake store, the last time I was there is very small and hard to move around in unless they renovated it since.


Funny, that co-worker who lives above TJ's happens to work part time at the theaters where your TJ's is located....

Back in the early 80's I lived very close to Sunset & Cresent Heights.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> I haven't been to TD's in nearly a month.


 
One day at a time, just one day at a time!


----------



## mkaylady

roadfix said:


> Funny, that co-worker who lives above TJ's happens to work part time at the theaters where your TJ's is located....
> 
> *Back in the early 80's I lived very close to Sunset & Cresent Heights.*



I've been living here since about '84. That is a good movie theater, BTW.


----------



## cooltouch

Claire said:


> I am SO jealous!  When we were on the road we hit Trader Joe's in many cities, but now there isn't one within a day's drive!  My mouth is watering!



I see you're from Galena, IL.  There's one in or around Northbrook, which is a suburb just north of Chicago. I've been there.  That's what -- about 150 miles?  A fair stretch, but less than a day's drive.

I stumbled across this thread just now, and I just gotta say that you folks who have a TJ's in your town should consider yourselves fortunate.  I lived in SoCal for about 24 years, and just took TJ's for granted after a while.  There isn't a single one in the entire state of Texas.  And I miss them.  I visited my daughter in Chicago this past summer and ran across the TJ's up there, and brought some of my favorite goodies home with me.  But all too soon it'll be all gone and I'll be TJ-less once more.

I got kinda ticked about this, so I visited their website and asked them just what their problem was with Texas.  I mean, _Leawood, Kansas? _If they can find their way to put a location into a tiny community like Leawood, KS, what's the problem with a booming metropolis like Houston?  There's nothing like TJ's here, and it would be a hit, guaranteed.

If  you were to ask my wife what she misses most about TJ's, she'd probably say their New York-style cheesecake.  Ask me, it would probably be their Bay Blend coffee.  Man I love that stuff.  Makes great espresso too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cooltouch said:


> I see you're from Galena, IL. There's one in or around Northbrook, which is a suburb just north of Chicago. I've been there. That's what -- about 150 miles? A fair stretch, but less than a day's drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 150 miles is a long way in some places, not like in Texas and Montana.
Click to expand...


----------



## mollyanne

Thanks, cooltouch...I'm going to try the *Bay Blend Coffee* next time.

I served their* Balsamic Glazed Grilled Sweet Onions* with Alaskan Baked Salmon and asparagus and they were a big hit...HUGE!

.


----------



## Zhizara

mollyanne said:


> Thanks, cooltouch...I'm going to try the *Bay Blend Coffee* next time.
> 
> I served their* Balsamic Glazed Grilled Sweet Onions* with Alaskan Baked Salmon and asparagus and they were a big hit...HUGE!
> 
> .


 

The onions sound really good.  I'm assuming they were already prepared.  I'm looking for recipes/uses for Balsamic vinegar.  Guess I'll start a new thread.  

See, you've inspired me again.


----------



## roadfix

I think I prefer Johnsonville Hot Italian sausages over Trader Joes's.


----------



## msmofet

Aged Blue Cave Blue Cheese

Organic Peanut butter

Basmati rice with garden herbs and veggies

Spinach and chive linguine

Garlic and herb linguine


----------



## recipeontology

*Prosciutto*

I like the prosciutto and the dried mangos.


----------



## Frenchys

hum mango...


----------



## roadfix

Case of two buck chucks.  I decantered them and no one knew.  I scored.


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> Case of two buck chucks. I decantered them and no one knew. I scored.


 For some reason I just don't undderstand this statement. Can you please decode this for me.


----------



## 4meandthem

He bought a case of 2 dollar a bottle wine and decanted it to get some air in it and mellow it some.

I buy some 2 dollar wine from time to time and like it too. Foxbrook is the label I have been getting.


Score for Roadfix!

On Edit: The term"Chuck" comes from 2 dollar label called Charles Shaw.


----------



## taxlady

msmofet said:


> For some reason I just don't undderstand this statement. Can you please decode this for me.



Me too.


----------



## mollyanne

roadfix said:


> Case of two buck chucks. I decantered them and no one knew. I scored.


msmofet and taxlady...I believe he means that he poured the inexpensive wine into decanters so no one would know that it was Charles Shaw wine aka "2 Buck Chuck" (now 2.99). He said nobody knew because there was no label on the decanter and the wine is excellent quality. Therefore, he served an inexpensive wine and pulled it off as expensive to unsuspecting guests. 

I saw the same thing done on the Today Show as an experiment and same thing...blindfolded tasters picked 2 Buck Chuck as the most expensive of the 3 wines offered, 2 of which were $100+

.


----------



## taxlady

4meandthem said:


> He bought a case of 2 dollar a bottle wine and decanted it to get some air in it and mellow it some.
> 
> I buy some 2 dollar wine from time to time and like it too. Foxbrook is the label I have been getting.
> 
> 
> Score for Roadfix!
> 
> On Edit: The term"Chuck" comes from 2 dollar label called Charles Shaw.





mollyanne said:


> msmofet and taxlady...I believe he means that he poured the inexpensive wine into decanters so no one would know that it was Charles Shaw wine aka "2 Buck Chuck" (now 2.99). He said nobody knew because there was no label on the decanter and the wine is excellent quality. Therefore, he served an inexpensive wine and pulled it off as expensive to unsuspecting guests.
> 
> I saw the same thing done on the Today Show as an experiment and same thing...blindfolded tasters picked 2 Buck Chuck as the most expensive of the 3 wines offered, 2 of which were $100+
> 
> .



Thanks guys. I figured it was cheap wine, but that expression had me completely baffled. I buy decent, but cheap wine here in a box: ~$30 for a 4 litre box

Dang! I envy your California wine prices.


----------



## roadfix

Thanks folks, for interpreting my funny talk!


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> Thanks folks, for interpreting my funny talk!


 I have never seen wine at my Tj I guess I need to look better.


----------



## roadfix

msmofet said:


> I have never seen wine at my Tj I guess I need to look better.


  It's there.


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> It's there.


 My store is tiny and the isles aren't that long and none are devoted to wine.


----------



## roadfix

msmofet said:


> My store is tiny and the isles aren't that long and none are devoted to wine.


Perhaps you should speak with the store manager.  They should at least carry their house brand, if any.


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> Thanks guys. I figured it was cheap wine, but that expression had me completely baffled. I buy decent, but cheap wine here in a box: ~$30 for a 4 litre box
> 
> Dang! I envy your California wine prices.



TL darlin, I'm sending you a sympathy card.  Holy cow it's criminal to have to pay $30.00 for boxed wine.  I always have a box in the fridge, and we even pack a box in our luggage when we travel.  I like Vella brand the best, and I've never paid more than $10.00 a box.  It's excellent wine to boot. 
Peter Vella Boxed White Wine wins the 2007 ChefsBest Award for Best Taste

I've had "two buck Chuck" from TJ's but I really prefer Vella box.


----------



## Andy M.

roadfix said:


> It's there.




Not all TJ's sell wine.  

It's dependent on the local government whether or not the store is granted a license to sell alcohol.  e.g. only one TJ's in MA has a liquor license.  The one near me does not.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> TL darlin, I'm sending you a sympathy card.  Holy cow it's criminal to have to pay $30.00 for boxed wine.  I always have a box in the fridge, and we even pack a box in our luggage when we travel.  I like Vella brand the best, and I've never paid more than $10.00 a box.  It's excellent wine to boot.
> Peter Vella Boxed White Wine wins the 2007 ChefsBest Award for Best Taste
> 
> I've had "two buck Chuck" from TJ's but I really prefer Vella box.



That looks great. I like having the box. Even though I have a thingee that sucks the air out of a bottle and closes it airtight, I find it hard to put that bottle away if it isn't empty. I like being able to take just one glass.


----------



## roadfix

I forgot about state laws governing liquor sales.  Glad I don't live in Utah....lol...


----------



## mollyanne

Kayelle said:


> TL darlin, I'm sending you a sympathy card. Holy cow it's criminal to have to pay $30.00 for boxed wine. I always have a box in the fridge, and we even pack a box in our luggage when we travel. I like Vella brand the best, and I've never paid more than $10.00 a box. It's excellent wine to boot.
> Peter Vella Boxed White Wine wins the 2007 ChefsBest Award for Best Taste
> 
> I've had "two buck Chuck" from TJ's but I really prefer Vella box.


Huh? The things you learn here in the DC forum...wine in a box??? And I went to the website you posted and it said that their wine is good in fish & seafood marinades...people seriously marinade fish??? Fish has such a mild flavor to begin with.

When you said you packed boxed wine in your suitcases I thought you meant a boxed case of bottled wine...
...I was thinkin' now there's a gal who enjoys her travelin' . 
Then I clicked on that website...phew
.


----------



## taxlady

mollyanne said:


> Huh? The things you learn here in the DC forum...wine in a box??? And I went to the website you posted and it said that their wine is good in fish & seafood marinades...people seriously marinade fish??? Fish has such a mild flavor to begin with.
> 
> When you said you packed boxed wine in your suitcases I thought you meant a boxed case of bottled wine...
> ...I was thinkin' now there's a gal who enjoys travlin' .
> Then I clicked on your website...phew
> .



Wine in a box is great. There is a plastic bag inside that collapses as the wine is served, so air doesn't get in. There is a little spigot on the outside of the box (well, you usually have to pull it out yourself) for serving the wine.


----------



## Kayelle

*good golly miss molly......*

Don't tell me you don't know about boxed wine!!  Tiz a wonderful thing.
It's been around for many many years......I used to take it camping, and my now 30 something little boy would blow up the empty bag inside the box for a pillow, or a float to play in the lake. I'm cracking up with the memory.  Now days, with a glass of wine so expensive on cruise ships, we enjoy our boxed wine in our room and figured out a box of $10.00 wine is actually worth $200.00.  Told ya I was frugal!!

BTW, boxed wine is sold here in grocery stores, not at TJ's.


----------



## Zhizara

Good idea KL.  I like to get a large bottle of wine to have around, but lugging it is a nuisance.  I'll get the boxed next time.  It should be a lot lighter without the glass bottle.


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> Not all TJ's sell wine.
> 
> It's dependent on the local government whether or not the store is granted a license to sell alcohol. e.g. only one TJ's in MA has a liquor license. The one near me does not.


 In New Jersey regular grocery stores CANNOT sell alcohol. Thats why there is usually right next door (most times sharing a common inner wall but definatly seperate) the stores Liquor Store. Example Shop-Rite Supermarket & Shop-Rite Liquors.


----------



## msmofet

Kayelle said:


> *good golly miss molly......*
> 
> Don't tell me you don't know about boxed wine!! Tiz a wonderful thing.
> It's been around for many many years......I used to take it camping, and my now 30 something little boy would blow up the empty bag inside the box for a pillow, or a float to play in the lake. I'm cracking up with the memory. Now days, with a glass of wine so expensive on cruise ships, we enjoy our boxed wine in our room and figured out a box of $10.00 wine is actually worth $200.00. Told ya I was frugal!!
> 
> BTW, boxed wine is sold here in grocery stores, not at TJ's.


HMMMMMMMMMMM  Box wine came out right around the same time glass bottles were banned from concerts.


----------



## Zhizara

New Orleans is a drinking town.  Liquor is even available in convenience stores and open all day, all night, Sundays.


----------



## msmofet

Zhizara said:


> New Orleans is a drinking town. Liquor is even available in convenience stores and open all day, all night, Sundays.


I'm not sure about convience stores like 7-11 or the ones in gas stations but I don't recall seeing liquor they either bu then again I have never looked. I go to a liquor store for liquor.


----------



## Zhizara

msmofet said:


> I'm not sure about convience stores like 7-11 or the ones in gas stations but I don't recall seeing liquor they either bu then again I have never looked. I go to a liquor store for liquor.



You're right.  I was thinking of Orange County, Florida.  Liquor from the convenience store at 7AM, later on Sunday.

I was just so amazed to find that they were available all night and day here.


----------



## bakechef

In Maine, hard liquor is often available in the regular grocery store.  I think that the law says as long as there isn't another liquor store within the shopping center of nearby that the grocery store can carry it.  They can all carry wine and beer though.


----------



## Zhizara

Logical people, those Maineacs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Logical people, those Maineacs.


----------



## mollyanne




----------



## mkaylady

roadfix said:


> I forgot about state laws governing liquor sales.  Glad I don't live in Utah....lol...



The TJs in New York do not have liquor or wine except the one in New York City has a TJs liquor store a few doors down from the TJs but they can't tell the customers in TJs about it or send them over there. So ridiculous. We are spoiled here in So Cal.


----------



## Zereh

In Washington the state runs the liquor stores; talk about prissy, old-fashioned rules...  In general, they open around 11AM and close at 8pm weeknights and sometimes 9pm on weekends. Within the last year or so they have finally decided to have a select few open on Sundays. The majority of the stores are small with a limited selection. They run "specials" where things are on average $1.00 off their regular retail price. The lines are notoriously horrible around the holidays. They will special order stuff though, if you ask. It just seems so archaic to me.


----------



## Lorrae

My favorite Trader Joe's item is whole-wheat hamburger buns.  I usually don't eat buns with my hamburgers if I can avoid it (ie: I'm at home), but I feel a lot better having one when it's whole wheat!  I can't beat their version.  I also really like their fresh baked breads... yum!

I had no idea liquor stores could be so strictly run!  I go to school in Pennsylvania, and here they have two separate stores for beer and liquor.  Also, they only serve huge cases of beer at the beer stores, so if you want to buy a 4-pack, 6-pack, etc... you have to go to a bar!  Even places like Friday's and Applebee's will serve liquor to "take-out".  I find that so strange!  In New Jersey, everything you could imagine is served all in the same store.


----------



## roadfix

mollyanne said:


> ....... Charles Shaw wine aka "2 Buck Chuck" (now 2.99). ......
> 
> .



Actually, they're still $1.99 here.  I bought a few bottles last night.


----------



## mkaylady

roadfix said:


> Actually, they're still $1.99 here.  I bought a few bottles last night.



Yea, L.A. still has the $1.99 price on the Charles Shaw. Other states are higher. My BF buys it every week.


----------



## sweetface2u1

Omg....  That is something isn't ?   it when i moved to philly from New York.. a few years ago i was like that is sooo stfffrange.  and they dont sell beer beverages in local stores here either.  So if im going to have an event or party at my house, or the summer BBQ i have to make sure to shop for everything in the wine and spirit store  ahead of time... and hope with everything good,.. that we don't run out of anything,,,  Lol.  Enjoy your Weekend

                                                                        Jewels


----------



## mollyanne

Have you ever tried the Fair Trade "Sumatra" coffee at Trader Joe's? What did you think of it? They were handing out tasters yesterday and I don't know if I was just really in the mood for coffee or if this was exceptionally delicious!! I'm totally unfamiliar with this but it was killer.


----------



## 4meandthem

mollyanne said:


> Have you ever tried the Fair Trade "Sumatra" coffee at Trader Joe's? What did you think of it? They were handing out tasters yesterday and I don't know if I was just really in the mood for coffee or if this was exceptionally delicious!! I'm totally unfamiliar with this but it was killer.


 

I have not bought any yet but I tasted it at the store too and it was awesome.

I picked up some Latin style black bean soup there yesterday.I will post the taste test later. I went there specifically for quinoa and was surprised at the 3.99 price.I have paid 6 bucks a box at other places for the same thing.


----------



## mollyanne

Hi airsidelimo...maybe you could use the searchbox above. Any Asian, Mexican, Middle-Eastern, and Indian dishes are spicy in different ways. 

4meandthem...I've heard that Trader Joe's *Bay Blend and French Roast* *coffees* are not acidic and the most popular. Also Mocha Java and Italian Expresso aren't bad either. But Bay Blend is on my list to try.

I picked up some *Carnitas* (mexican seasoned pulled pork) for taco makings and it was awesome with a capital A! Just as good as Chipotle Grill's and it doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Caitlin71809

I love the Sumatra blend too.  Very smooth.  My favorite item (besides the frozen gyozas-is that blaspheme on this website?) is the balsamic reduction.  Very tasty over seared scallops and a bed of greens.

Caitlin


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Caitlin71809 said:


> I love the Sumatra blend too. Very smooth. My favorite item (besides the frozen gyozas-is that blaspheme on this website?) is the balsamic reduction. Very tasty over seared scallops and a bed of greens.
> 
> Caitlin


 
We are not adverse to frozen items, as a matter of fact, most of us appreciate finding out about new products that save us time and taste good.

The processed foods I have in my kitchen are ones that save me time and I cannot make them better.  Oh, and they have no obnoxious additives.


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We are not adverse to frozen items, as a matter of fact, most of us appreciate finding out about new products that save us time and taste good.
> 
> The processed foods I have in my kitchen are ones that save me time and I cannot make them better.  Oh, and they have no obnoxious additives.


DH and I love TJ"S eggplant, it's breaded and if cooked in some evoo it is wonderful. It's ready to go.
kades


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> We are not adverse to frozen items, as a matter of fact, most of us appreciate finding out about new products that save us time and taste good.
> 
> The processed foods I have in my kitchen are ones that save me time and I cannot make them better.  Oh, and they have no obnoxious additives.



I feel the same, I don't mind having a few processed foods in the house, but so many of them have additives that just don't need to be there, especially when places like TJ's carries similar products without the obnoxious additives, and they often taste just as good or better!


----------



## 4meandthem

kadesma said:


> DH and I love TJ"S eggplant, it's breaded and if cooked in some evoo it is wonderful. It's ready to go.
> kades


 

Are they breaded frozen rounds? That would make a nice shortcut for eggplant parm.


----------



## kadesma

4meandthem said:


> Are they breaded frozen rounds? That would make a nice shortcut for eggplant parm.


Yes they are the breaded rounds small ones and I've made parm with them but I also make an eggplant sandwich wirh rhem we like.
kades


----------



## CWS4322

4meandthem said:


> Are they breaded frozen rounds? That would make a nice shortcut for eggplant parm.


 But--it is so easy to make breaded rounds of eggplant--I do mine in the oven and package them in ziplocks--I always have eggplant ready for eggplant parm. What the heck is Trader Joe's anyway?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> Yes they are the breaded rounds small ones and I've made parm with them but I also make an eggplant sandwich wirh rhem we like.
> kades


 
I'm going to look for those, they would be perfect for making a one-serving batch.  Shrek won't eat eggplant, but I love it.  Would be a good Bento dish!


----------



## kadesma

CWS4322 said:


> But--it is so easy to make breaded rounds of eggplant--I do mine in the oven and package them in ziplocks--I always have eggplant ready for eggplant parm. What the heck is Trader Joe's anyway?


Trader Joe's has wine,wonderful veggies and meat, bread,spices, evoo with a great price that doesn't leave your pockets emptyyogur,milk, whipping cream you name it they got it
kadesma


----------



## mkaylady

kadesma said:


> DH and I love TJ"S eggplant, it's breaded and if cooked in some evoo it is wonderful. It's ready to go.
> kades



I am not happy with them with regard to eggplant because they used to carry a frozen eggplant parmesan made out of steamed eggplant with no breading on it. Since I am gluten free I bought it all the time and loved it for a nice side dish in a pinch. They no longer carry it and all they have are the breaded slices. 

I have noticed that TJ has cut out a lot of things along the way and streamlined their inventory. I buy less there than I used to because of it.


----------



## mollyanne

*Trader Joe's is Coming Soon*
*to These Locations:*

Chicago (Lakeview), IL
Chicago (South Loop), IL
Kansas City, MO
Leawood, KS
Mt. Pleasant, SC
Pittsburgh, PA
Salem, OR
Spokane, WA
Staten Island, NY
Ventura, CA
Shrewsbury, NJ

...sorry CWS, maybe next time 
although TJ's seems to be staying 
within US borders for now


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mollyanne said:


> *Trader Joe's is Coming Soon*
> *to These Locations:*
> 
> Chicago (Lakeview), IL
> Chicago (South Loop), IL
> Kansas City, MO
> Leawood, KS
> Mt. Pleasant, SC
> Pittsburgh, PA
> Salem, OR
> Spokane, WA
> Staten Island, NY
> Ventura, CA
> Shrewsbury, NJ
> 
> ...sorry CWS, maybe next time
> although TL's seems to be staying
> within US borders for now


 
Spokane!  Still not close enough!


----------



## roadfix

Glad to see TJ's continuing to expand.  I know that lots of real estate developers would love to have a TJ in their shopping centers.
I'm lucky to have 5 TJ's all within a 10 mile radius here.


----------



## jacky77

great now i have to there tonight...i need to try that flatbread thingy on the first page. 
I love their garlic cube things in the freezer section.


----------



## mollyanne

I learned about the frozen garlic cubes here too and now it's a staple in my freezer. It's amazing how many things I add garlic to now...well it IS healthy, tastes as good, and same nutrition, so why not 

From this link, 6 Things to Buy at Trader Joe's - CBS MoneyWatch.com , here are 6 things MoneyWatch says to buy at Trader Joe's: cheese, fresh flowers/plants, toilet paper, chocolate, nuts/trailmix, and maple syrup

And from this link: 4 Things Not to Buy at Trader Joe's - CBS MoneyWatch.com , here are 4 things MoneyWatch says NOT to buy at Trader Joe's: produce, wraps/sandwiches, sushi, and Two-Buck-Chuck-wine (well what are they expecting for 2 bucks...3 bucks on the east coast)


----------



## Kayelle

mollyanne said:


> *Trader Joe's is Coming Soon*
> *to These Locations:*
> 
> Chicago (Lakeview), IL
> Chicago (South Loop), IL
> Kansas City, MO
> Leawood, KS
> Mt. Pleasant, SC
> Pittsburgh, PA
> Salem, OR
> Spokane, WA
> Staten Island, NY
> Ventura, CA
> Shrewsbury, NJ
> 
> ...sorry CWS, maybe next time
> although TJ's seems to be staying
> within US borders for now



 Ventura is blessed with *TWO *stores now. Remarkable, since we are not a large city. I wish everyone could have a TJ's.  The brand new one is closer and bigger than the other one, so I'm a happy camper.
I found the best buns there, great for the monster hamburgers I did the other night. 
They look like the large round floured rustic loaves of bread, but much flatter and about 7 inches across. Boy, do they ever toast up nicely in the broiler with olive oil, and are chewy good, holding up without falling apart.  Tonight I'm using them for pulled pork sandwiches, they will hold up well to lots of sauce.
Yummm


----------



## jacky77

i am a garlic whore. I put garlic in everything. lol.


----------



## kadesma

Went shopping at TJ"S today got our favorite sliced eggplant, it's breaded in small rounds we fry quickly in evoo then elbow each other to get to it. I love it sprinkled with melted butter and lemon and a little parm Yum we also got some canape turnover stuffed with mushrooms,  a pizza with cheese and mushrooms, so me tiny potatoes about the size of a quarter, small cucumbers, fresh artichokes, evoo, so mini baauettes, proscuitto, I'm happy as a clam
kadesma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Not TJ's but we picked up some local made Chipotle and Mushroom Tamales...you don't even miss the meat in them.


----------



## mkaylady

mollyanne said:


> I learned about the frozen garlic cubes here too and now it's a staple in my freezer. It's amazing how many things I add garlic to now...well it IS healthy, tastes as good, and same nutrition, so why not
> 
> From this link, 6 Things to Buy at Trader Joe's - CBS MoneyWatch.com , here are 6 things MoneyWatch says to buy at Trader Joe's: cheese, fresh flowers/plants, toilet paper, chocolate, nuts/trailmix, and maple syrup
> 
> And from this link: 4 Things Not to Buy at Trader Joe's - CBS MoneyWatch.com , here are 4 things MoneyWatch says NOT to buy at Trader Joe's: produce, wraps/sandwiches, sushi, and Two-Buck-Chuck-wine (well what are they expecting for 2 bucks...3 bucks on the east coast)



I don't agree on the Things Not to Buy list: for one thing their bananas are a good buy as long as you don't take small ones and some of the produce is cheaper and better than in the supermarket, and the Two Buck Chuck is very good wine, my BF buys it all the time and a lot of people swear by it.

I don't know why they recommend their toilet paper. I tried it and was not impressed. Also, they have cut down on the varieties of nuts lately.


----------



## Kathleen

mollyanne said:


> I learned about the frozen garlic cubes here too and now it's a staple in my freezer. It's amazing how many things I add garlic to now...well it IS healthy, tastes as good, and same nutrition, so why not
> 
> From this link, 6 Things to Buy at Trader Joe's - CBS MoneyWatch.com , here are 6 things MoneyWatch says to buy at Trader Joe's: cheese, fresh flowers/plants, toilet paper, chocolate, nuts/trailmix, and maple syrup
> 
> And from this link: 4 Things Not to Buy at Trader Joe's - CBS MoneyWatch.com , here are 4 things MoneyWatch says NOT to buy at Trader Joe's: produce, wraps/sandwiches, sushi, and Two-Buck-Chuck-wine (well what are they expecting for 2 bucks...3 bucks on the east coast)



I did not like their TP, but agree with the rest.  Their chocolate is very good.

On the not to buy list, their produce is hit or miss.  I love that I can find hardy kiwis there when in season for a fraction of the cost that I find them elsewhere.  I agree with the wraps/sandwiches & sushi.  I want to like these items from TJ, but am usually disappointed.  The two-buck chuck is decent enough to serve to others - and no one would guess what it is....unless they are a TJ fan.


----------



## jdthompson

Their enchilada sauce is superb, as is their tuscan marinara sauce.  Garlic naan, orange chicken, eggppant hummus, milk chocolate smores, almond thins, peach champagne, I can go on and on. 

Our latest favorite are mango bars.  They come in the perfect size too...only 60 calories each.  Nom nom nom...now I want some.


----------



## mkaylady

Got something new tonight: Frozen Dessert with Coconut Milk which is like Coconut Milk Ice Cream.


----------



## Kathleen

mkaylady said:


> Got something new tonight: Frozen Dessert with Coconut Milk which is like Coconut Milk Ice Cream.



How was it?  We want the review!


----------



## mkaylady

Kathleen said:


> How was it?  We want the review!



Absolutely sinful! 

We bought the chocolate but they also have Strawberry. I didn't see any Vanilla though, maybe they were out of it.


----------



## LindaZ

I recently had a TJ item - vanilla bean cookies. Absolutely delicious. I don't think there is a Tj anywhere near me - good news - I won't be able to buy the cookies - bad news - I won't be able to buy the cookies.  ;0


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LindaZ said:


> I recently had a TJ item - vanilla bean cookies. Absolutely delicious. I don't think there is a Tj anywhere near me - good news - I won't be able to buy the cookies - bad news - I won't be able to buy the cookies. ;0


 
_I really hate logic..._


----------



## mkaylady

I bought Trader Jose's Gorditas and had them last night. I liked them. They are a corn cake filled with cheese and bean but taste sort of like a corn cake quesadilla. I was out of salsa so I put some Bruschetta on top and it then tasted like a pizza.

These may be good for kids lunches too.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I very seldom go to Trader Joe because it's just too far out of my way, but when I am in the neighborhood, two things I usually pick up are a bag of frozen seafood (shrimp, scallops, and squid) to use in my jambalaya; and they have this cheese wedge that is English cheddar on the top and bottom with Stilton in between.


----------



## jdthompson

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I very seldom go to Trader Joe because it's just too far out of my way, but when I am in the neighborhood, two things I usually pick up are a bag of frozen seafood (shrimp, scallops, and squid) to use in my jambalaya; and they have this cheese wedge that is English cheddar on the top and bottom with Stilton in between.



How is the frozen seafood medley at Trader Joe's?  I purchased it once from a local grocery store and it wasn't good at all.  It pretty much ruined my seafood pasta.  The texture was spongy and mushy and also tasted fishy.  I've been afraid to buy it since.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I've only used the Trader Joe medley, and it works great in my jambalaya! Never had a problem with mushy or fishy.


----------



## jdthompson

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I've only used the Trader Joe medley, and it works great in my jambalaya! Never had a problem with mushy or fishy.



Thanks...I'll give it a try!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

BTW, leftover jambalaya is great for making stuffed peppers!


----------



## lisaluvstocook

Budding foodie here, and I must say that I spent two days reading this entire post!  I have a TJ's barely 6 miles from my home, and I've never been.  Now thanks to you fine folks, I have a shopping list 1.5 miles long .  I can't wait to try some of these items, and to explore my local TJ's, I will report back as soon as I get my taste test on!


----------



## Kathleen

lisaluvstocook said:


> Budding foodie here, and I must say that I spent two days reading this entire post!  I have a TJ's barely 6 miles from my home, and I've never been.  Now thanks to you fine folks, I have a shopping list 1.5 miles long .  I can't wait to try some of these items, and to explore my local TJ's, I will report back as soon as I get my taste test on!




Welcome to DC!  You have to share what you ended up purchasing at TJs!


----------



## mollyanne

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:
			
		

> BTW, leftover jambalaya is great for making stuffed peppers!


 
That sounds delicious and healthy, Sir_Loin. I'd like to try that EnglishCheddar/Stilton cheese too.

I had their new *Polenta/Spinach/Carrot medley* from the frozen section and it was also delicious and healthy!

Also, their packages of all natural *freeze-dried Strawberries and Blueberries* for snacking or crumbling on top of salads etc were absolutely amazing...berrry crunchy! The blueberry one was recommended by Dr. Oz. They're found in the TrailMix section


----------



## msmofet

I know I posted in here somewhere but can't remember what!! LOL Soooooo


All natural organic creamy peanut butter (only 2 ingredients!! roasted peanuts and salt)
Pink Himalayan sea salt
Blue Cave aged blue cheese
Several assorted types of crackers
Half and half
Asian (freezer case - stir frys, fried rice)
Coffee Ice Cream
Oatmeal Dunkers cookies
The bagged greens last much longer than Dole or Fresh Express type bagged greens for example
Assorted nuts and seeds - peanuts, cashews, sunflower, almonds
Assorted oils - grapeseed, flaxseed, extra virgin olive oil
Dark chocolate - 85%
Dark chocolate peanut butter cups
Assorted cereals
I am sure there are others.


----------



## Kayelle

Welcome to DC Lisa, and to Trader Joe's also.
I don't even know how many posts I have on this thread, but I don't think I ever mentioned their frozen "Karat Cake".  It's a small cake, which I appreciate, and as good or better than *any* carrot cake you've ever tasted, complete with yummy cream cheese frosting on the top. Be sure to take off the paper collar when it's still frozen as the frosting really sticks to the paper. I try to keep one available in the freezer for drop in company, but mostly when the two of us are in that "gotta have it" mood. 

((((((((MA)))))))))  I'm so happy to see you posting again!!  Smooch..


----------



## bakechef

Kayelle said:
			
		

> Welcome to DC Lisa, and to Trader Joe's also.
> I don't even know how many posts I have on this thread, but I don't think I ever mentioned their frozen "Karat Cake".  It's a small cake, which I appreciate, and as good or better than any carrot cake you've ever tasted, complete with yummy cream cheese frosting on the top. Be sure to take off the paper collar when it's still frozen as the frosting really sticks to the paper. I try to keep one available in the freezer for drop in company, but mostly when the two of us are in that "gotta have it" mood.
> 
> ((((((((MA)))))))))  I'm so happy to see you posting again!!  Smooch..



Thanks for the heads up on the "karat" cake.  I love carrot cake but rarely make it because it's too much for the two of us because it isn't my partner's favorite, but chocolate cake is another story!


----------



## Kayelle

bakechef said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the "karat" cake.  I love carrot cake but rarely make it because it's too much for the two of us because it isn't my partner's favorite, but chocolate cake is another story!



They have the same size chocolate cake too bakechef!!   One for each of you.


----------



## Mark Webster

Have never been to a Trader Joes, but as luck would have it they are opening two stores locally in the next couple of months. Have been to Balduccis in NYC and Dean and Delucas, but looking forward to this grand opening.


----------



## bakechef

Kayelle said:
			
		

> They have the same size chocolate cake too bakechef!!   One for each of you.



You're a bad influence! LOL!


----------



## Kayelle

Mark Webster said:


> Have never been to a Trader Joes, but as luck would have it they are opening two stores locally in the next couple of months. Have been to Balduccis in NYC and Dean and Delucas, but looking forward to this grand opening.



As luck would have it is right, Mark.  I think many of us would love to own some stock in this store!!  Have fun, and keep us informed of your discoveries.


----------



## Andy M.

You all know I'm a little crazy for lemon desserts.  Well, SO brought home a box of TJ's Meyer Lemon Cookie Thins.  They're super crisp and super thin with a great lemon flavor.  I had them with milk but these would be great with tea or coffee too.


----------



## Mark Webster

We now have two Trader Joes stores locally in the Kansas Cit area and its a great place for Foodies to shop


----------



## roadfix

I also like their party mini frozen meat balls.  They're great for making moink balls.


----------



## Andy M.

Reviving this old thread to say our local TJs just moved about a mile farther away into a huge new store that now sells wine and beer. They crossed the border from MA to NH.

Just got back.  Bought a couple of bottles of Chuck wine, a sauv. Blanc and a chard for SO to try @$3.49 ea.  On SO's recommendation I bought some frozen chicken and chilie verde burritos and some beefsteak and bean burritos.  Both are quite good but the chicken and chilie verde burritos are super.  Also picked up some veggies and other odds and ends.

I saw tri-tips in the meat case for the first time.  I guess I should get one to see what all the fuss is about but I hesitate at a price of $6.99 a pound when the west coast folks get it at a third of the price on sale.  They also had flatiron steaks which are uncommon here in the east.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

"Two Buck Chuck" (Charles Shaw wines sold at TJ's for $1.99) is my house brand!


----------



## Andy M.

Greg Who Cooks said:


> "Two Buck Chuck" (Charles Shaw wines sold at TJ's for $1.99) is my house brand!




Two-Buck Chuck is now Three and a Half-Buck Chuck.  I bought a bottle of each for SO to sample.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Andy M. said:


> Two-Buck Chuck is now Three and a Half-Buck Chuck.  I bought a bottle of each for SO to sample.



It's "Three Buck Chuck" for residents of New Mexico, $2.99/bottle.

I think it's "No Buck Chuck" in Utah, because IIRC there are no Trader Joe's there, and last time I visited they had state operated liquor stores.

Two Buck Chuck is still $1.99 in California and probably will remain that same for the foreseeable future.



Here's an interesting article some of you may enjoy reading:



> *California's Wine Surprise*
> ABC World News, July 12, 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The connoisseurs may cringe, the snobs may even sob, but the judges have  spoken:  California's best chardonnay costs less than $3.
> 
> Charles Shaw Chardonnay, better known as "Two Buck Chuck," beat hundreds  of other wines and was named the top prize in a prestigious tasting  competition in California.
> 
> "The characteristics that we look for in our gold medal winner … a nice  creamy butter, fruity … it was a delight to taste," said 2007 California  State Fair Commercial Wine Competition judge Michael Williams.
> 
> The affordable wine beat out 350 other California chardonnays to win the  double gold.  Second place went to an $18 bottle, and the most  expensive wines at the event, at the price of $55, didn't even medal.
> 
> To find this prize winner, you need not go to a fancy wine shop or elite  retailer. Charles Shaw Chardonnay is mass-produced in California and  only sold through the quirky Trader Joe's grocery stores.
> 
> ... (read the full story here)



So don't anybody nay-say this wine without at least considering giving it a taste. It's not the best wine I've had, not even close, but it's surprisingly good considering the price.


----------



## bakechef

Two Buck Chuck is $2.99 here in NC.  Seems that the further you get from CA, the more it goes up, which makes sense considering the shipping cost.


----------



## Andy M.

SO had the Sauvignon Blanc tonight and said it was OK.  It tasted like a house wine at a casual restaurant.  I asked her if she'd make it her new standard wine and she wasn't sure yet.


----------



## roadfix

I used to buy flatiron steaks from TJ's but their's were always marinated.  Then I started seeing them at our local grocery chain, plain, and stated getting those instead, as I prefer to season them myself.  I was never too crazy about TJ's marinated meats, and that included tri-tips.  They never sold them plain, non-marinated.


----------



## Andy M.

roadfix said:


> I used to buy flatiron steaks from TJ's but their's were always marinated.  Then I started seeing them at our local grocery chain, plain, and stated getting those instead, as I prefer to season them myself.  I was never too crazy about TJ's marinated meats, and that included tri-tips.  They never sold them plain, non-marinated.




Thanks for mentioning that.  I hadn't noticed if they were marinated.  I'll be sure to check next time.


----------



## Cheryl J

Yay, a Trader Joe's thread!    Some of the things I love and always have on hand, and I'm sure there's more I'm not thinking of right now...

Island Soyaki marinade   
Romano Caesar salad dressing
Orange Muscat Champagne Vinegar
Sunflower Seed Butter
Meyer Lemon cookies
Olive hummus
Two Buck Chuck  

I'm not usually a big fan of prepackaged frozen foods, but I love their Stacked Eggplant Parmesan, Orange Chicken, and Cheese Enchiladas. 

We don't have a TJ's here in my town, but my daughter has one near her home - I stock up whenever I'm down visiting her.


----------



## bakechef

I love the soyaki too, I use it as a marinade and stir fry sauce. 

Their sweet potato fries are the best that I've tried!


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh I forgot about their sweet potato fries!  Yes, they are so good - I love them sprinkled with a little cinnamon right out of the oven.  Need to add them to my TJ's shopping list.


----------



## msmofet

Picked up several new (to us) items at TJ's over the last several visits:

salt and pepper rice chips
salt and vinegar potato chips
turbinado sugar
spicy asian peanut dressing
freeze dried strawberries
dark chocolate covered edemamee
dark chocolate covered pomegarnate seeds

all were a hit.

There are several other items but they slip my mind at the moment.


----------



## SoStoked

My latest TJ's craving have been their BBQ Chicken Salad.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I've enjoyed many of their convenience (microwave) dinners but find that due to my current cooking options being limited I tend to rely too much on microwave dinners, and I get tired of the TJ's dinners after a few weeks or months.

Currently in favor:

TJ's Beef Stroganoff (with pasta, pearl onions and mushrooms)
TJ's Greek Style Chicken (with orzo, spinach and feta cheese)
TJ's Pork Masitas (marinated roast pork, black beans, rice, sweet plantains) (frozen)

Unfortunately they usually serve 2-3 so I often throw away part, not wanting reheated microwave food any time soon after. Would be better if serving for more than one person. I wish they'd come out with single serving sizes.


----------



## tinlizzie

The closest TJ's opened early this year; so far I only made one trip down -- 30 miles -- to scope it out, so don't have favorites as such yet.  I did get some dark chocolate that was very good, a bag of walnut meats (stored in my freezer) that have been good in several batches of cookies, and other things I have now forgotten.  I did like a bag of snacks called "Snapea Crisps" well enough to keep the bag for reference.  Reading back from the beginning of the thread, I now have a list of others' favorites to try out (if they're still offered).  All I need is for gas prices to go back down and to remember to take my list and a cooler.


----------



## NYBrit

We had a TJ's open up on Staten Island recently.  We haven't been for a couple of months.  Have to go again.  They have some great salad stuff and has anyone tried their spinach and kale dip?  One of the best dips I've ever tasted.  I'm going to have to get a jar of their lemon curd after reading about it a while back.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I like TJ's spinach and bacon salad, but haven't found it in stock recently.


----------



## Andy M.

Andy M. said:


> SO had the Sauvignon Blanc tonight and said it was OK.  It tasted like a house wine at a casual restaurant.  I asked her if she'd make it her new standard wine and she wasn't sure yet.



SO Tried the Chardonnay and liked it.  Now she's trying the Pinot Grigio.


----------



## Andy M.

roadfix said:


> I used to buy flatiron steaks from TJ's but their's were always marinated.  Then I started seeing them at our local grocery chain, plain, and stated getting those instead, as I prefer to season them myself.  I was never too crazy about TJ's marinated meats, and that included tri-tips.  They never sold them plain, non-marinated.



We were back at TJs today and I saw the tri-tip in plain and marinated versions.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Andy M. said:


> SO Tried the Chardonnay and liked it.  Now she's trying the Pinot Grigio.


I tried the Two Buck Chuck sauvignon blanc last night and it was really good! I've decided to revise my "chardonnay only" policy and add some SV to my new wine diet.



Andy M. said:


> We were back at TJs today and I saw the tri-tip in plain and marinated versions.


I had a TJ's cryo-vac rib eye steak tonight and it was really good, and a good price. I recall it was about $7-8/pound...

How do the English resolve price per pound? As pounds per pound? Would that be a unit-less number, like a ratio? Give us 7 pounds of your silver and we'll give you 1 pound of steak? Price: 7:1 ??? (7 pounds/pound?)


----------



## roadfix

Our favorite new recent wine discovery from TJ's is Coco Bon...$6.99.  
And we still buy their $1.99 Two Buck Chucks.....always a good deal.

And Andy you're right about the non-marinated tri tips.  I guess I really never paid attention to them because they were always priced much higher than the local grocers.


----------



## Andy M.

roadfix said:


> ...And Andy you're right about the non-marinated tri tips.  I guess I really never paid attention to them because they were always priced much higher than the local grocers.




What's a normal, non-sale price for tri-tip around your area?


----------



## roadfix

Andy M. said:


> What's a normal, non-sale price for tri-tip around your area?


They average between $3.99-$4.99 untrimmed, and trimmed ones (no fat cap) average about a buck or so higher.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

BTW I had a TJ's cryo-vac* packed rib eye steak tonight, $7.49/lb., was very good. I like that the steaks are not cut huge (in my case 0.75 lb).

*fresh - not sure if the term implies frozen, it was an evacuated shrinked package.


----------



## Andy M.

roadfix said:


> They average between $3.99-$4.99 untrimmed, and trimmed ones (no fat cap) average about a buck or so higher.



Thanks, that makes the TJs price less out of line considering I have never seen this cut here before.


----------



## msmofet

TJ's Esspresso Ice Cream!!


----------



## Kysmet

I'm THRILLED that Staten Island finally has a TJ's.  I'm in there almost once a week.  My staples are:

Sugar Snap Peas (produce section, love to snack on them straight from the bag)
Country Potatoes with Haricot Verts and Mushrooms is an excellent side dish
Frozen Rice Medley (Brown Rice, Red Rice, Black Barley) 3 portions in microwave bags
Frozen Sliced Leeks (awesome throw in for soups, no cleaning needed!)
Frozen Haricot Verts 
Thai Shrimp Gyoza
Cottage Cheese
Organic Coconut Oil
Kalamata Olive Hummus
Turkey Burgers
Chili Lime Chicken Burgers
Steel Cut Oats (frozen portions easy to pop in the microwave)
Multi Grain Sandwich Thins (as buns for the burgers)
Pineapple Juice (cardboard carton in the refrigerated section)
Triple Berry O's cereal
The most amazing dessert I've ever had:  Macaron aux Framboises, if you have not had it you MUST try it!  very light fluffly layers of cake, with layers of light cream and whole raspberries.  Topped with a light dusting of toasted coconut.  It's frozen and you just take it out and let it defrost about 45 minutes.  Its a small cake, perfect for 2 or even 3, if you put it on a plate with some raspberry sauce, ( or warm raspberry preserves) drizzled on, you would think you were just served from a ridiculously high end restaurant.  Its not heavy and not sickly sweet, its a perfect meal ending.
Cranberry Walnut Tart and Raspberry Tart are both great, they have the richest, most buttery shortbread crust, which pairs with the tartness of the cranberry or raspberry perfectly.
In the fall/winter I practically live on the Lentil Soup with Ancient Grains for lunch.  It comes in a plastic container in the produce section where they have the sushi.  The tomato soup they have in that same section which also comes in a plastic container is just as good, the exact name escapes me.  
I know there's more that I usually get, and have as favorites but this is all I can think of right now lol.


----------



## tinlizzie

It's reported here that TJ just opened a new place in Sarasota, about 70 miles north of us.  Last Feb. they opened one in Naples, 30 miles south of us.  With the price of gasoline, I'll probably have to wait until they get closer and just stay green with envy of you luckier shoppers.


----------



## Kathleen

Welcome to DC, Kysmet!

TJs is one of my favorite places. 

Though it is purely a convenience thing, I've been getting the plain penne pasta in the frozen food section at TJs.  Two minutes in the microwave and it's ready for sauce, salad, or whatever you need a bit of pasta in.  

I love so many of their products.  It's so easy to over-buy!


----------



## roadfix

Lots of local folks discovered TJ's when all the major grocery chains in So Cal went on strike for several weeks back in 2003.  Made converts out of many.


----------



## taxlady

roadfix said:


> Lots of local folks discovered TJ's when all the major grocery chains in So Cal went on strike for several weeks back in 2003.  Made converts out of many.


My sister was really p.o.ed. She couldn't find a parking spot and it was/is one of her regular places to shop for groceries.


----------



## Kayelle

I think it was Andy who revived this old thread a while back, and once again I thought of our dear Mollyanne who started it so long ago. Her post today on the MIA thread made my day, that she's back home here again where she belongs.

My latest great find at TJ's is the frozen package of "Gnocchi al Gorgonzola" and I don't even really like Gnocchi, but I'll tell you what to do with it at tonight's dinner thread. Yes, this is a treasure hunt.


----------



## mollyanne

Thank you kayelle   Wow, seeing this thread is a blast from the past. Last night I made a dinner that was delicious, healthy, fast, and ALL the ingredients came from TJs. 

It's a *HIGH FIBER SPAGHETTI NOODLE AND SAUCE* recipe that was inspired by a recipe from Dr. Weil. The noodles taste and cook up just like regular spaghetti even though there are 6 grms fiber to 2 grms of the other. (you don't need salt because the olives and capers are naturally salty). All ingredients are packed with nutrition. Serves 2

2 servings of TJ's High FIBER Spaghetti Noodles (6 grms of fiber per serving)
1 pkg TJ's Fresh High LYCOPENE Tomatoes from Holland (or plum tomatoes)
3 or 4 black olives (I use Kalamata) Black Olive Nutrition
1 tsp TJ's Capers - protein, fiber, iron
1 big clove of fresh garlic (i've been using TJ's fresh frozen cubes but I'm going to switch to back to fresh garlic cloves....slight difference in taste)
1 TBSP onions
1 cube of Basil (or 1/2C fresh leaves chopped)
1/8 tsp of red pepper flakes (a little goes a long way but they BURN FAT and add a kick of flavor)
1 tsp Olive Oil
OPTIONAL: mushrooms, onions, Sprinkle of Parmesan cheese, 1 fresh date for sweetness if you like a bit sweeter sauce (raw agave or pure maple syrup also works)

I just wash the tomatoes, slice them in bite-sized pieces and heat them up in the sauce pan with all the ingredients. I don't want to cook all the nutrition out so I don't worry about thickening the sauce. Add it to the cooked noodles and enjoy.

I got tired of listing nutritional facts on each item but they're all packed with nutrition for various reasons. You can google nutrition benefits for each.


----------



## mollyanne

Today's News 9/23/12: 

WASHINGTON (AP) — The grocery store chain Trader Joe's is recalling peanut butter that has been linked to 29 salmonella illnesses in 18 states.
The Food and Drug Administration and the federal Centers for Disease Control said Saturday that the store's Creamy Salted Valencia Peanut Butter, which is sold nationwide, is the likely source of the outbreak. The agencies are investigating whether any other items sold at the store could be contaminated.


----------



## Addie

I buy a locally made PB right in the town over. Teddi PB. Natural with or without salt or Creamy with or without salt. I prefer the Natural. Just have to stir every time you want to use it.


----------



## lyndalou

Has anyone mentioned 2 Buck Chuck (now 3 bucks.)??


----------



## Addie

lyndalou said:


> Has anyone mentioned 2 Buck Chuck (now 3 bucks.)??


 
And two buck chuck is......?


----------



## lyndalou

Wine. Not bad, either. A friend brought me a bottle. There is no TJs around here, so she went up in Atlanta while visiting her daughter.


----------



## mollyanne

lyndalou said:


> Has anyone mentioned 2 Buck Chuck (now 3 bucks.)??


Yes, if you scroll back you will see discussions regarding 2 Buck Chuck ....notably posts 224-229 and 241-244. I'm sure there are more if you scroll back further.

If you click on "Search" above and type in "2 buck chuck" or "two buck chuck" then it will highlight those words throughout the thread for you.


----------



## lyndalou

Thanks, Mollyanne.


----------



## roadfix

They're still at $2 at least here in the LA area.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> They're still at $2 at least here in the LA area.



It costs an extra $ to cross the Mississippi...

I have to go to Spokane to hit the nearest TJ's...that's a 4 hour drive.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> It costs an extra $ to cross the Mississippi...



You're right, PF!  Our nearest TJ's is Chicago area, and it's 3 bucks!


----------



## Andy M.

It's $3.49 nearby us.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> It's $3.49 nearby us.



Must be a surcharge for places that toss beverages into the harbor


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Must be a surcharge for places that toss beverages into the harbor




Still paying for the tea in the harbor


----------



## Addie

mollyanne said:


> Yes, if you scroll back you will see discussions regarding 2 Buck Chuck ....notably posts 224-229 and 241-244. I'm sure there are more if you scroll back further.
> 
> If you click on "Search" above and type in "2 buck chuck" or "two buck chuck" then it will highlight those words throughout the thread for you.


 
I'll pass. It is not that important to me. Evidently before I joined.


----------



## roadfix

Well, you're not missing out.  Even at $2 they don't seem like a bargain anymore.  Vintages from several years ago tasted a lot better, IMO.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

L.A. and I decided to have a trial separation and I moved to Santa Fe, but now L.A. and I have reconciled. SF had just one TJ's, and Two Buck Chuck was $2.99. Now back in the big bad city my TBC is just $1.99.  I feel kind of guilty. I have four TJ's that I shop at regularly (Encino, Granada Hills, Chatsworth and Simi) and there's 3-4 more of them within easy driving distance (Studio City, and I think Woodland Hills, and maybe a few more, too many to count here in the big bad city). I pick whichever one fits in my routing on a shopping day, depends on what other stores I'm including. (I'll have to find that WH location--I can load up on electronics at Fry's and then load up on foodie stuff at TJ's.)  I've totally flip-flopped after years and years of Chardonnay, and now I'm almost 100% Sauvignon Blanc. I have no idea why my taste changed... BTW Fresh and Easy recently had a sale on their Big Kahuna [brand] wines, normally $1.99 (to compete with TJ's?) on sale for $0.99!!! I bought a case for less than $12! F&E's Kahuna chardonnay is the most undistinctive chardonnay I've had in my entire life. But certainly worth 99 cents!  I can take it to Maria's Italian Kitchen on free corkage Thursdays and have a bottle of wine with dinner for about 1/5 the price of a glass of wine from the house. Although it does challenge the free corkage envelope... since Kahuna is a screw top. Would that be free screwage?


----------



## Addie

Since the title of this line is "Favorite Item From TJ", I can honestly say it is not Peanut Butter! But then I don't shop at TJ's anyway. Too far out of my shopping area.


----------



## msmofet

I love the TJ peanut butter. And the crunchy PB with toasted flax seeds.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> I love the TJ peanut butter. And the crunchy PB with toasted flax seeds.



Much of the TJ brand is on recall right now.  Wait until the recall is over to purchase.  Trader Joe?s Voluntarily Recalls Creamy Salted Valencia Peanut Butter Because of Possible Health Risk


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Much of the TJ brand is on recall right now. Wait until the recall is over to purchase. Trader Joe?s Voluntarily Recalls Creamy Salted Valencia Peanut Butter Because of Possible Health Risk


Thanks I know. I bought several bottles of the organic (which was going to be discontinued) at the beginning of the year  so I am set for awhile.


----------



## roadfix

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I feel kind of guilty. I have four TJ's that I shop at regularly (Encino, Granada Hills, Chatsworth and Simi) and there's 3-4 more of them within easy driving distance (Studio City, and I think Woodland Hills, and maybe a few more, too many to count here in the big bad city).



No reason to feel guilty.  Seemed like TJ's really exploded here after the long supermarket strike back in 2003.  You're not too far from where I am.  I regularly shop at the Hollywood and the Silverlake locations as they are on my route to and from work.  Other convenient close by locations are Burbank and Glendale.
Sherman Oaks has a couple stores, closer than Studio City for you perhaps.  My daughter lives in Sherman Oaks and she walks to TJ's.  She always turns me on to new items she finds, especially from their wine dept.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Yeah TJ's did get a surge during the supermarket strike, but I was a customer long before that. I used to live within walking distance of TJ's back in the early '70s when I had one of my first apartments. I sometimes amuse the store employees at that location when I tell them TJ's used to have a fresh meat department with real butchers where the cash registers are now.

I shop in SO all the time, often go to WFM there if my travails take me to south Valley instead of north Valley WFM where I usually go. I often go to markets where my optimum routing takes me rather than the nearest location. Gas is so expensive that it makes sense to plan all your shopping trips to minimize total distance rather than maximizing convenience.


----------



## roadfix

Gee, I never knew TJ's had a fresh meat counter back then and I used to go this one particular TJ's near my apartment in the Sherman Oaks area back in the mid 70's.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

It was Encino, on Burbank Blvd. @ White Oak. Trader Joe's got out of the fresh meat market business a couple decades ago. IIRC it was late '70s when they remodeled the store and the fresh meat/seafood counter went.

Yeah, TJ's at Riverside and Hazeltine. I totally forgot about that one. Then there's Toluka Lake and Studio City and Gawd we have so many TJs here you have to get out a map to decide which one to shop at!

And every single one of them is crowded  and you can't get through the aisles with your cart and the lines are long....

That's why I feel guilty when other forum members complain that the nearest TJ's is 100 miles away. Here in the big bad city we have too many to count, and I don't even know about TJ's out of San Fernando Valley except the ones in Simi Valley and Santa Clarita Vally. And this is just a small (but significant) part of L.A.

That's why I moved back to the big bad city. Too much is better than too little. (I had one in NM unless I wanted to drive to Duke City -- ABQ, couple hours drive.)


----------



## Addie

Where I do my grocery shopping is a brand new shopping mall. They tore down the old one completely. Didn't even leave one brick. Now it is a beautiful place to shop. Each month I go there I notice a new store has been added. And yesterday I saw a TJ store. Not open yet, but will be by the time I go shopping the next time. 

I like the way they are now building shopping malls. No more inside spaces where teenagers can hang out. And any food stores are separate from other stores. They also are attracting higher end stores. Not the shops teenagers would be interested. There are no little boutiques that sell earrings and necklaces that somebody with a demented mind put together. The only drawback is that here in the Northeast, in the winter you have to go outside to go from store to store. They have wide open spaces and parking areas. The wind blows like you are in the North Pole. Of course by the time you have finished with the last store you are going to visit, you are so far away from your car, that you now have a walk from hell to get to it. And you are carrying a bunch of bundles. So much fun!


----------



## roadfix

Greg Who Cooks said:


> And every single one of them is crowded  and you can't get through the aisles with your cart and the lines are long....


The new TJ's on Vine St in Hollywood has the widest isles with a huge parking garage beneath it.  It's almost as big as a regular supermarket and it's just over the hill from where you are.

I don't feel guilty for living in a town with 50 TJ's.  Other regions have other nice things we don't have, like snow in winter and cheaper cost of living.


----------



## mollyanne

I tasted a store sample of a new item *Chocolate Hazelnut Cookie *that was like a sandwich cookie using two Pecan Sandie's (but hazelnuts) with a chocolate-hazlenut icing filling that was a little chewy like caramel....in fact caramel may have been in it too. It was the best store-bought cookie I ever tasted.

Then I found the Holy Grail of the cracker world, *Raisin Rosemary Crisps.*..a sweet and savory cracker with lots of healthy ingredients (sunflower seeds, raisins, flax seed, millet, rosemary, and unbleached wheat flour). Very crispy and tasty, VERY.

Have you tasted their *3 Layer Hummus*? Traditional hummus, Roasted-Red-Pepper hummus, and Cilantro hummus. Looked good but I'm a little sketchy about cilantro. I opted for their Organic Traditional hummus which was really good.


----------



## salt and pepper

Peanut butter RECALL , Trader Joe's inclueded


----------



## Barbara

roadfix said:


> The new TJ's on Vine St in Hollywood has the widest isles with a huge parking garage beneath it.  It's almost as big as a regular supermarket and it's just over the hill from where you are.
> 
> I don't feel guilty for living in a town with 50 TJ's.  Other regions have other nice things we don't have, like snow in winter and cheaper cost of living.



I time when I go to TJ's in my area, underparked and narrow isles. It is a little better since remodel, but still very crowded. Whittier area. I dont know how the Hallmark store that sits next to them survives. We had three of our grandkids over the weekend and I pretty much fed them all TJ's food. Pizza, string cheese, hummas, banana bread, mac & cheese, oatmeal cookies, burgers and fries. 

I am still exhausted!


----------



## 4meandthem

We just tried the pumpkin waffle/pancake mix and it was great, They were also serving samples of pumpkin coffee cake mix with pumpkin cream cheese and candied pecans on top.That was so good we got a couple of boxes along with the other ingredients.

I also am in love with Trader Giotto's Gorganzola. I keep buying it for recipes and wind up eating it all plain.

The Saproseta Salami is really good.

Spiced cider is back so I stocked up that.


----------



## mollyanne

4meandthem said:


> We just tried the pumpkin waffle/pancake mix and it was great.


They were giving out samples of that in our store here today too...It really was delicious.


----------



## 4meandthem

Going back today to replace some of the boxes of Pumpkin waffle mix.They are great.
I am also going to get some pumpkin butter they had adverstised on the radio.It has no dairy and sounded good. (Just lots of sugar)

On edit: The mix makes better waffles than pancakes IMHO.


----------



## tinlizzie

Thanks, folks, for passing along the TJ seasonals.  TJ may be into the Christmas season before I do the 60-mile roundtrip, but just in case I'll write down these good-sounding pumpkin-y things.


----------



## Addie

There was a short news item on our local TV station this weekend. Dunkin Donuts is having a run on *Pumpkin* anything. Donuts, muffins, drinks, Pumpkin Latte, etc. It seems that Pumpkin is the IN flavor of the year. Once the pumpkin growing season is over, it is going to be hard to find it on the shelves. I would suggest that those of you who like pumpkin, buy a bunch of small ones right after Halloween and start freezing the meat from them. The price drops drastically on Noveber 1st. The small ones are the sweet ones and suitable for eating and cooking. I would suggest that you freeze it in 16 oz. containers. Most recipes call for that amount. Imagine waking up to some pumpkin/cranberry muffins on a cold Sunday February morning. Wouldn't it be nice to bring a couple of dozen to church for the social after service coffee hour? I will be using what I have on hand to make the pumpkin/cranberry bread for the church fair in November.


----------



## Andy M.

Tried TJ's pork shu mai a couple of times.  Really good and easy as pie to prepare.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Andy M. said:


> Tried TJ's pork shu mai a couple of times.  Really good and easy as pie to prepare.



They're good but they are totally exactly what you can get in any Asian market.

Here's a really good idea that my Chinese friend and colleague Yashan told me, to serve any kind of shumai, wontons and similar. You can take them out of the fridge frozen, put equal amounts of soy sauce and rice vinegar in a pan and heat it up, then flash fry/steam the shumai/wontons until they're thoroughly warmed, and serve them with the pan juices over. As the wontons or shumai cook, the pan juices reduce into a nice sauce. The vinegar gives them a nice bite.

In my career particularly the last few years I have enjoyed working with and becoming friends with many immigrant engineers and I often acquire great food ideas from them. Yashan throws some pretty mean Java code too, and that's good!  (She's a software engineer in the medical devices industry.)


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:
			
		

> There was a short news item on our local TV station this weekend. Dunkin Donuts is having a run on Pumpkin anything. Donuts, muffins, drinks, Pumpkin Latte, etc. It seems that Pumpkin is the IN flavor of the year. Once the pumpkin growing season is over, it is going to be hard to find it on the shelves. I would suggest that those of you who like pumpkin, buy a bunch of small ones right after Halloween and start freezing the meat from them. The price drops drastically on Noveber 1st. The small ones are the sweet ones and suitable for eating and cooking. I would suggest that you freeze it in 16 oz. containers. Most recipes call for that amount. Imagine waking up to some pumpkin/cranberry muffins on a cold Sunday February morning. Wouldn't it be nice to bring a couple of dozen to church for the social after service coffee hour? I will be using what I have on hand to make the pumpkin/cranberry bread for the church fair in November.



I've never seen so many pumpkin spice products as I've seen this year,  and I'm really happy about that.   I had a pumpkin donut and a pumpkin iced coffee at dunkin' and they were really good.   The donut was excellent and spiced perfectly to my taste buds.

I have 15 cans of pumpkin in my pantry....  But that's not unusual for me.


----------



## Andy M.

Greg Who Cooks said:


> They're good but they are totally exactly what you can get in any Asian market.
> 
> Here's a really good idea that my Chinese friend and colleague Yashan told me, to serve any kind of shumai, wontons and similar. You can take them out of the fridge frozen, put equal amounts of soy sauce and rice vinegar in a pan and heat it up, then flash fry/steam the shumai/wontons until they're thoroughly warmed, and serve them with the pan juices over. As the wontons or shumai cook, the pan juices reduce into a nice sauce. The vinegar gives them a nice bite...



I have bought pork shu mai at my local Asian market and they are good and just about the same. 

Thanks for the tip on preparation.  I'll try that with the next batch.


----------



## 4meandthem

The pear cider is back! Pretty darn good warm. Thier gingerbread mix they were sampling is a winner too.


----------



## roadfix

About time!  ..lol..


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

As of the last week, "two buck Chuck" has become "Two and a quarter buck Chuck" here in California. The $1.99 bottles are now $2.25 per 750 mL bottle. The market chain cited their long history of holding the price, along with increased production costs which eventually forced the approx. 12% price increase, the first in a dozen years.

But no sizzle here. "Two and a quarter buck Chuck" doesn't have the cachet of $2/bottle.

But I'm still buying it


----------



## msmofet

We have some new favs: beef tamales and cheese and green chile tamales.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

They're carrying my favorite crystallized ginger again. I've made this myself, peel fresh ginger and slice it, simmer it in a very sugary syrup (I forgot how much, at least 50/50 sugar/water), then remove the ginger pieces from the syrup and dry them in a rack, or toss them in sugar then dry them, depending on how much sugar you prefer.

By the way, try some of that New Zealand wine, particularly the Sauvignon Blanc from the Marlborough region. If somebody blindfolded me and had me taste it without knowing what I was I would have guessed Chardonnay. The SV seems to have qualities of both varieties of wine. This is great for me because my recent wine taste tends towards both the SV and the Char, and the Marlborough SV seems to satisfy both my tastes.

Oh and also, TJ's Colombian coffee beans have been my favorite coffee for years.


----------



## SoStoked

Greg Who Cooks said:


> They're carrying my favorite crystallized ginger again. I've made this myself, peel fresh ginger and slice it, simmer it in a very sugary syrup (I forgot how much, at least 50/50 sugar/water), then remove the ginger pieces from the syrup and dry them in a rack, or toss them in sugar then dry them, depending on how much sugar you prefer.
> 
> By the way, try some of that New Zealand wine, particularly the Sauvignon Blanc from the Marlborough region. If somebody blindfolded me and had me taste it without knowing what I was I would have guessed Chardonnay. The SV seems to have qualities of both varieties of wine. This is great for me because my recent wine taste tends towards both the SV and the Char, and the Marlborough SV seems to satisfy both my tastes.
> 
> Oh and also, TJ's Colombian coffee beans have been my favorite coffee for years.



I routinely stop by TJs for a sample size of coffee before work.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

SoStoked said:


> I routinely stop by TJs for a sample size of coffee before work.



You can drive a car before consuming mass quantities of coffee???

Okay I'll admit twice a few months ago and when I awoke I had to drive for my coffee. First time I drove to McDonalds (they're closest) and the coffee was burned. Second time I drove to (shudder) Starbucks and at least it wasn't burned, although neither was as good as my normal Trader Joe's bean Columbian.

I've been playing with some WFM blends (Volcan Mind Blend, or tomorrow's Vavoom Blend) but while they're nice for a change I'll still take my TJ's Columbian over any of them day in day out.


----------



## Kayelle

Greg, you're talking about the coffee that comes in that beautiful tall black container with the Toucan bird on it right? You're correct about how wonderful that coffee is! The container is so beautiful it's a shame to throw it out.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Yeah, Kay, it's the Toucan coffee. I've been drinking that as my main coffee staple for several years or more. While I'm having the WFM tomorrow and for a few days, I have not only an almost full two pound container of TJ's Colombian (these days two pounds = 28 ounces) but I have a spare 'nother container in my pantry.

I'm really grumpy when I wake up and I don't wanna do anything except drink coffee, and no damned driving involved! That's why the extra container.

I've recently purchased a scanner (HP 5590) and I scanned and uploaded the image for you Kayelle.


----------



## Kayelle

Looks like they changed the look since I last bought it Greg, although this one is very pretty also.
I think I'll buy some to put in my extra Kerug cup and save myself some money on the very expensive pre filled cups for the machine.


----------



## jharris

They used to carry a wonderful lemoncello.

I bought it once but by the time I needed more they no longer stocked it.

Disappointing!


----------



## Brian Nametko

Egg-Nog coated Almonds.  They were a holiday item 2 years ago.


----------



## Andy M.

The last time I posted about TJ's chocolate it was discontinued.  

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/favorite-item-from-trader-joes-66829-3.html#post928766

While browsing TJ's last week I picked up a fur bar pack of Trader Joe's Dark Chocolate Imported from Belgium.  These appear to be the replacement for the earlier discontinued bars.  They contain a minimum of 56% cocoa solids.  This is very good dark chocolate.  Just the right bitterness level with a creamy finish.  Worth a try.


----------



## Kayelle

*I found another frozen new favorite at TJ's the other day. This is food for the gods........
The flavor of the truffle sauce is delectable. I added some asparagus pieces to it for a delicious gormet meal for two.
Highly recommended.





*


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh, most about anything they sell!  My very favorite was a shelf-staple jar of hollandaise sauce but, alas, it has been replaced by a similar item in the fresh-food department.  The new version doesn't have the same flavor or texture.  Don't know why they got rid of the first kind (it wasn't full of junky stuff or additives) but I miss having that jar in the basement for an impromtu eggs benedict.  Now I either have to plan ahead and make sure I use the new kind before its expiration or else just make my own.  I do make a quick, easy and yummy from-scratch hollandaise, but that jar worked a lot faster and was nearly as good.

Nowadays I'm kinda partial to their frozen fish.  If I have a taste for fish but not heading to the grocery store I can still fix it for dinner - and it's so good you can't tell it was frozen.  Mostly...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> *I found another frozen new favorite at TJ's the other day. This is food for the gods........
> The flavor of the truffle sauce is delectable. I added some asparagus pieces to it for a delicious gormet meal for two.
> Highly recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Kayelle, that package and your recommendation decided it.  7:00PM Mass on Sunday since the church is about 2 miles from our nearest TJs!  _Time to make my list_...


----------



## bethzaring

the triple ginger cookies

I shop the TJ in Santa Fe and that store has a difficult time keeping them in stock, and they keep expanding the display.  Tha last time I was there, there were none to be found


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> the triple ginger cookies
> 
> I shop the TJ in Santa Fe and that store has a difficult time keeping them in stock, and they keep expanding the display.  Tha last time I was there, there were none to be found



I hate it when something I really like is never in stock. I discovered if you special order it, you get yours before it hits the shelves.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Kayelle, that package and your recommendation decided it. 7:00PM Mass on Sunday since the church is about 2 miles from our nearest TJs! _Time to make my list_...


 
The only TJ I have ever see is in Newton. Where is yours located?


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> The only TJ I have ever see is in Newton. Where is yours located?



Addie, there are 11 TJs in eastern MA and one in Nashua, just over the border.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> The only TJ I have ever see is in Newton. Where is yours located?



Addie, we go to one in Shrewsbury.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> Addie, there are 11 TJs in eastern MA and one in Nashua, just over the border.



Andy, they're up to 14 plus one on the way in Hingham.  Plus Nashua.

We were meeting my SIL and her hubby for Thanksgiving 2005, sharing a Hilton Head timeshare unit.  Neither of us wanted to make a big meal, so we stopped at the southernmost TJs just south of Washington DC.  Half-dozen years later they've made it all the way to FL!


----------



## roadfix

I stopped at TJ's at 8am this morning on the way to work and picked up some trail mix and steak burritos to pop in the microwave for lunch.  I also went in there for the free cup of coffee....lol...  Just sayin'...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

If I got a free coffee I liked, I would stop off, too!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

My newest favorite TJ is their cryo-vac rib eye steaks, ready to pop into my Sous Vide for effortless almost perfect steaks. (Nobody will ever agree on what constitutes a perfect steak, so it's impossible for any cooking technique to result in a perfect steak for all.)

 I prolly never mentioned this before, but I love crystallized ginger as an appetizer before dinner, along with my cheese and nuts and pretzels etc... TJ's quit selling this for 1-2 years although has recently started selling the product again.

I learned how to make my own crystallized ginger (and it's a lot cheaper too!). Somebody remind me if you want me to post the recipe (or Google is your friend). The essence: simmer ginger in a more than 50/50 mixture of sugar:water for a few hours, then dry it. In fact that's the recipe so no need for me to post it, been there done that... 

TJ's Colombian coffee has been my house standard for many years. I occasionally mix it up with various  beans from WFM.


----------



## roadfix

Greg Who Cooks said:


> My newest favorite TJ is their cryo-vac rib eye steaks, ready to pop into my Sous Vide for effortless almost perfect steaks.



It's convenient when they come cryo-vac'ed like that.  It's great for those who don't own vacuum sealers.  
I've been thinking about trying this myself with a stove top DIY sous vide setup.
Do you have a SV cooker?


----------



## Jazzgirl

My favorite thing is potstickers! All ovem!


----------



## Oldvine

I agree, the triple ginger cookies.


----------



## Andy M.

For Christmas, my younger daughter brought a tray of cheeses and crackers and some marinated mushrooms.  The mushrooms were from TJ's.  Marinated mushrooms with garlic.  OUTSTANDING!  The best store-bought marinated mushrooms I've ever had.


----------



## Kayelle

Dang, I wish I'd known about those mushrooms before I shopped for NYE! No possible way I'll brave the crowds there today.

I bought a package of this cookie dough for Christmas cookies, and they were *so good, *on my last run to TJ's I bought every pack they had to freeze. I'm sure they are a seasonal item so get 'em quick! They are perfect in every way, right down to the crunchy sugar to roll the balls in before baking.


----------



## msmofet

Not sure if I posted these already so bear with me:

 Frozen garlic cubes
 Frozen basil cubes
 Mesquite honey
 Frozen edamame
 Coconut oil cooking spray
 Brie, cave aged blue cheese, gouda and smoked gouda cheeses
 Freeze dried strawberries
 Tart dried cherries
 Espresso bean ice cream
 Kalamata olive oil
 Extra virgin olive oil 
 Toasted sesame oil

 there are many others. LOL


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Jazzgirl said:


> My favorite thing is potstickers! All ovem!



You can get pot stickers all over. Lot less expensive at Asian markets if you have 'em.

Here is a tip from my Chinese friend Yashan:

Put equal amounts of white vinegar (rice vinegar will do) and soy sauce in a skillet, heat up the liquid, then throw your pot stickers in the skillet and par-boil them until the noodle outsides soften. (The insides are already cooked.) Place them on a hot plate and then reduce the liquid a bit more, then pour the liquid over the pot stickers, and eat 'em up yum!

It's sure nice to have Chinese friends. This recipe is so simple and really, really good!!!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

msmofet said:


> Not sure if I posted these already so bear with me:
> ...
> Coconut oil cooking spray
> Brie, cave aged blue cheese, gouda and smoked gouda cheeses
> ...



Hmmm.... Coconut oil cooking spray? I'll have to look for that. I usually get their EVOO spray when I want a spray oil.

Cheese? There are only two places in the universe to get cheese: Trader Joe's and Whole Foods Market.

My favorite coffee: Trader Joe's Colombian.

Interesting alternative: Trader Joe's New Mexico Piñon coffee. It's an interesting blend of mostly coffee beans but roasted piñon nuts added.

I usually start my morning with a pot of TJ's Colombian, then eat breakfast, then have a cup of New Mexico Piñon as a chaser. I realized last night that I had depleted all my coffee except the Piñon, so today I started (and ended with that), but the Piñon is pretty mild an I prefer to start out on the harder stuff.

So my today's travels took me into the proximity of TJ's but not close enough to detour (I was on a mission) but on the way back I passed Whole Foods Market, and of course since it was only 100 feet out of my way I had to stop, and I got some Moka Java, and some Rain Forest Blend. I get only coffee beans, so I ground all the MJ and I know that will be a strong enough of a hit to start out my tomorrow.

I can chase it with some Piñon after breakfast... The Piñon is running low and no TJ Colombian at all so you know I'll have to route a TJ visit into my near future.

By the way, WFM has a slightly better cheese selection than TJ's and I recommend WFM's _Cypress Grove Humboldt Fog_. It's a soft cheese that I'm told is poured twice in the same day, morning and evening with slightly different blends to account for the differing conditions (to make them the same instead of having the two layers slightly different). This is the kind of cheese that you buy to eat the crust too. Sadly TJ has nothing like this at all. But happily, many of us have both TJ's and WFM's to be able to go to both.

Meanwhile I have to restock the TJ's Colombian. This has been my staple coffee for at least a dozen years, maybe two decades. IMO for a day-in day-out coffee there will never ever be any coffee better than TJ's Colombian.

And if you are a true coffee lover you MUST have your own grinder. I used to grind daily but lately I usually ground about enough for a week.

I haven't found that refrigerating the ground coffee or not makes any difference.

I have found that you definitely do not want to talk to me in the morning before I've had at least 1-2 cups of coffee!  Pity the poor telemarketer who wakes me up on my phone before I've had my coffee!


----------



## cave76

Greg Who Cooks said:


> You can get pot stickers all over. Lot less expensive at Asian markets if you have 'em.



Costco has great pot stickers. Much cheaper than those at TJs or any Asian grocery I've seen. 

Ling Ling Chicken and Vegetable Potstickers for Easy-to-Make Asian Meals and Snacks

I do like TJs. frozen tamales though---- easy for the MW and for a quick Mexican food fix.


----------



## msmofet

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Hmmm.... Coconut oil cooking spray? I'll have to look for that. I usually get their EVOO spray when I want a spray oil.
> 
> Cheese? There are only two places in the universe to get cheese: Trader Joe's and Whole Foods Market.
> 
> My favorite coffee: Trader Joe's Colombian.
> 
> Interesting alternative: Trader Joe's New Mexico Piñon coffee. It's an interesting blend of mostly coffee beans but roasted piñon nuts added.
> 
> I usually start my morning with a pot of TJ's Colombian, then eat breakfast, then have a cup of New Mexico Piñon as a chaser. I realized last night that I had depleted all my coffee except the Piñon, so today I started (and ended with that), but the Piñon is pretty mild an I prefer to start out on the harder stuff.
> 
> So my today's travels took me into the proximity of TJ's but not close enough to detour (I was on a mission) but on the way back I passed Whole Foods Market, and of course since it was only 100 feet out of my way I had to stop, and I got some Moka Java, and some Rain Forest Blend. I get only coffee beans, so I ground all the MJ and I know that will be a strong enough of a hit to start out my tomorrow.
> 
> I can chase it with some Piñon after breakfast... The Piñon is running low and no TJ Colombian at all so you know I'll have to route a TJ visit into my near future.
> 
> By the way, WFM has a slightly better cheese selection than TJ's and I recommend WFM's _Cypress Grove Humboldt Fog_. It's a soft cheese that I'm told is poured twice in the same day, morning and evening with slightly different blends to account for the differing conditions (to make them the same instead of having the two layers slightly different). This is the kind of cheese that you buy to eat the crust too. Sadly TJ has nothing like this at all. But happily, many of us have both TJ's and WFM's to be able to go to both.
> 
> Meanwhile I have to restock the TJ's Colombian. This has been my staple coffee for at least a dozen years, maybe two decades. IMO for a day-in day-out coffee there will never ever be any coffee better than TJ's Colombian.
> 
> *And if you are a true coffee lover you MUST have your own grinder. I used to grind daily but lately I usually ground about enough for a week.
> *
> I haven't found that refrigerating the ground coffee or not makes any difference.
> 
> I have found that you definitely do not want to talk to me in the morning before I've had at least 1-2 cups of coffee!  Pity the poor telemarketer who wakes me up on my phone before I've had my coffee!



I have a Cuisinart Grind and Brew coffee maker. I like *FRESH* ground just before brewing. I like Fairway fresh in store roasted whole beans. I love going in when they are roasting the beans. They have the roaster right in the little coffee and loose tea section in front of the barrels of beans so you can watch. The whole store smells like heaven.


----------



## Dawgluver

msmofet said:


> I have a Cuisinart Grind and Brew coffee maker. I like FRESH ground just before brewing. I like Fairway fresh in store roasted whole beans. I love going in when they are roasting the beans. They have the roaster right in the little coffee and loose tea section in front of the barrels of beans so you can watch. The whole store smells like heaven.



I didn't know Fairway had its own coffee brand, will have to check our Fairway here.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

msmofet said:


> I have a Cuisinart Grind and Brew coffee maker. I like *FRESH* ground just before brewing. I like Fairway fresh in store roasted whole beans. I love going in when they are roasting the beans. They have the roaster right in the little coffee and loose tea section in front of the barrels of beans so you can watch. The whole store smells like heaven.



I want to say that coffee is better every morning if you grind the beans JUST BEFORE you make your coffee, but my critical judgement tells me that if I could ever tell the difference--I used to believe I could in my 30s--now in my 60s I can't tell the difference between just ground it this minute vs ground a whole week's worth of coffee.

As I implied, perhaps when you're young you can tell and maybe when you get older you can't tell the difference between fresh ground and week old ground.

Two things for sure: (1) There is NO ground coffee that tastes as good as grinding my own beans--with the sole exception of TJ's Pinon coffee, which is not available in bean form, and (2) At my age and presumably declining taste grinding every day doesn't get me anything, but I certainly still love my morning coffee! In fact a few years ago I was drinking a big cup of coffee every day, but for the last year or so I have an entire _POT_ of coffee every day, and I enjoy it more and more. And I've had NO problems sleeping. What I mean to say is that I'm enjoying my morning coffee more than I did in my youth, I drink a lot more, and I've had no negative side effects.

And the scientific experiments continue coming in, either more coffee is good for you, or just a cup a day is good for you, but not drinking coffee at all is beneficial only if you have sleep problems that avoiding consuming coffee  cures.

So I've just prepared my morning coffee pot: one scoop of TJ Pinon (the end of my supply) and two scoops of WFM Mocha-Java, enough to make one big pot of coffee, and first thing tomorrow morning (even before letting my dog out) I hit the switch! (Second priority is letting the dog out, third is turning on Fox News Network on the TV.) By then I usually can get about a half-cup out of the coffee maker and consume the day's new headlines as my pot finishes brewing.


----------



## GotGarlic

Greg Who Cooks said:


> You can get pot stickers all over. Lot less expensive at Asian markets if you have 'em.





Greg Who Cooks said:


> Cheese? There are only two places in the universe to get cheese: Trader Joe's and Whole Foods Market.



 Really, Greg?


----------



## Caslon

Saw this on the net about Trader Joes.


A Stunning Look at the 17 Top Selling Items at Trader Joe's


----------



## roadfix

Caslon said:


> Saw this on the net about Trader Joes.
> 
> 
> A Stunning Look at the 17 Top Selling Items at Trader Joe's



Not surprised about the Charles Shaw wine.  I see people buying them by the case sometimes.


----------



## cave76

Greg Who Cooks said:


> You can get pot stickers all over. Lot less expensive at Asian markets if you have 'em.




My Asian markets do carry pot stickers. But they don't carry* LingLing* brand--- the brand Costco (and some Safeways) carry.

I think *LingLing* brand is cheaper, mostly bigger and just as good or better than any I tried from my Asian market.


----------



## cave76

roadfix said:


> Not surprised about the Charles Shaw wine.  I see people buying them by the case sometimes.



When I was drinking wine I used this wine for cooking.

Now that I'm no longer drinking wine, I still use it for cooking.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

roadfix said:


> Not surprised about the Charles Shaw wine.  I see people buying them by the case sometimes.



I sometimes buy multiple cases of Shaw. In fact I rarely leave the store without 2-3 cases of wine, usually 2 Shaws and 1 of mixed.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

cave76 said:


> When I was drinking wine I used this wine for cooking.
> 
> Now that I'm no longer drinking wine, I still use it for cooking.


]

Julia Child said never cook with any wine you wouldn't drink.


----------



## Kayelle

I don't *like* Charles Shaw. Does that make me a wine snob? Just checking.


----------



## cave76

Greg Who Cooks said:


> ]
> 
> Julia Child said never cook with any wine you wouldn't drink.



That's usually a good rule to follow---- but years ago we got gleaning privileges at the vineyard of a prestigious winery in CA.

We made our own 100% Cabernet then proceeded to store in the attic of the garage where it simmered all summer! 

It had sludge in the bottom an inch thick and was murky. But it made the best (THE BEST) spaghetti sauce ever!

When we got down to the last dozen bottles friends started offering to buy a bottle from us!!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Not a snob Kayelle, just someone who knows what she likes. 

Those chocolate orange sticks are pure evil!  I've had the Shaw wine, but not for a long time now. Here in MA TJ's has only 3 liquor licences to distribute between their 16 MA locations. Needless to say they're all in closer to Boston and not out here in the boonies.

As most of you know, Aldi's owns TJ;s. We have an Aldi closer to us than TJ and we'll stop there for some things now and then. Last time we were there I picked up a bag of their oyster crackers. You see, up here every time you order clam chowder or most other soups you get an ubiquitous bag of Westminster Soup & Snack Crackers, AKA oyster crackers. Haven'f found any other brand we liked as good...until now. My goodness, neither Himself nor I could tell the difference. Well, except for the price. A 10-oz box of the Westminter is $1.69 minimum, whereas I got the 8-oz bag at Aldi for 89 cents. Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks GG. Personally I think that Charles Shaw wine is worthless and I can spot it right off the bat..nasty stuff to me. I have no quarrel with inexpensive wine, in fact I have a box of Peter Vella in the fridge as we speak, and enjoy it nearly daily.  There's something to be said for inexpensive wine, and then there's really nasty cheap wine like CS.

On the whole, I really like TJ's products, but not this!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Kayelle, just face the fact that people are different and have different tastes. Doesn't mean there's anything wrong with you, doesn't mean there's anything wrong with the wine. It's just you and it are not destined to be happy together. No problem, TJ's carries a huge selection of almost every you can imagine.

Here's a recent favorite of mine. I usually drink Chardonnay but I occasionally like Sauvignon Blanc (and even Merlot or Chianti). A friend recommend I try Sauvignon Blanc wines from New Zealand--they are grown in NZ's Marlborough region. I've tried three that TJ's carry and found them almost the same (no clear preference) so I've settled on Picton Bay, I think it's $7.99. I usually buy a half dozen bottles at a time.

All I can say is this is NOT your typical Sauvignon Blanc. I'm not a wine snob so I don't now all the fancy words to describe nuances in taste, but to me the NZ SVs seem to fall in the taste spectrum somewhere between ordinary Sauvignon Blanc and Chardonnay, a kind of a middle ground between my two favorite wine varieties.

So I recommend everybody might try Picton Bay Sauvignon Blanc at Trader Joe's for a very unique Sauvignon Blanc. And note the other two brands TJ's carries are almost identical to my taste. For fun, try a bottle of each.


----------



## JanetMlr

I LOVE Trader Joe's! As a rule, I never buy prepared foods, but that frozen dessert section at TJ's is downright evil (in a good way).  I especially love those pastries that you let rise over night.  I have to stay out of that aisle!

One of the things I buy at TJ's on a regular basis are their sweet and spicy pecans.  They are a mainstay in my salads.  I make sure I always have them on hand.

At first I clicked "last" thinking I should go to the end (not sure why).  I don't know how far back it went, but darn... they went on and on about wine. I've only seen beer sold at any TJ's in CT I've been to. I'm not much of a wine drinker, but I don't think I'd go to TJ's for wine even if they had it. I like my beer (that's 1 beer, or 2 for special occasions), and they have my favorite Magic Hat at TJ's.


----------



## cave76

I've been forced to be wary of what I buy at TJs. Some things are good or even great but many aren't.

I don't shop there often but I did last week. I bought a package of the TJ brand of taquitos with beef. I've eaten mystery meat at fast food places but this contained the the most mushy and unflavorful mystery meat I ever encountered.

Note to TJ----if you're going to serve mystery meat, please try to  make it taste better and not look like something my dog barfed up. I threw the leftovers out and the rest of the package.

OTOH--- TJs has a really good round sourdough bread!


----------



## msmofet

JanetMlr said:


> I LOVE Trader Joe's! As a rule, I never buy prepared foods, but that frozen dessert section at TJ's is downright evil (in a good way). I especially love those pastries that you let rise over night. I have to stay out of that aisle!
> 
> One of the things I buy at TJ's on a regular basis are their sweet and spicy pecans. They are a mainstay in my salads. I make sure I always have them on hand.
> 
> At first I clicked "last" thinking I should go to the end (not sure why). I don't know how far back it went, but darn... they went on and on about wine. I've only seen beer sold at any TJ's in CT I've been to. I'm not much of a wine drinker, but I don't think I'd go to TJ's for wine even if they had it. I like my beer (that's 1 beer, or 2 for special occasions), and they have my favorite Magic Hat at TJ's. &#55356;&#57145;


The espresso ice cream is EVIL (to yummy!)!!  We also like the oatmeal dunkers cookies. 

I also like the coconut oil spray.


----------



## Kayelle

I just discovered Amazon.com : Trader Joe's Everyday Seasoning With Grinder : Meat Seasonings : Grocery & Gourmet Food
It's *excellent *and $2.00 if you buy it in the store. The best thing about all their spices with grinders is they are *refillable!* I just refilled one with dried Porchini mushrooms.


----------



## Cheryl J

Good to know!  I bet that seasoning blend is good.  I like the idea of refilling the grinder jars.  I still have 3/4 of a jar of their 21 Seasoning Salute  (that's good, too!) left and when that's almost gone, I'll buy a jar of their grinder seasoning blend.  Added to my TJ's list for next time I'm there.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Good to know!  I bet that seasoning blend is good.  *I like the idea of refilling the grinder jars.*  I still have 3/4 of a jar of their 21 Seasoning Salute  (that's good, too!) left and when that's almost gone, I'll buy a jar of their grinder seasoning blend.  Added to my TJ's list for next time I'm there.



I was shocked when I discovered my TJ's rainbow pepper (excellent too) grinder was refillable! I also have the Lemon Pepper grinder. Frankly, I'd pay $2.00 for one of those nice grinders with nothing in it. My dried mushrooms in one of them is gonna be great.

I'm picking up the South African Smoke on my next trip.
https://traderjoesrants.wordpress.com/2013/06/19/tjs-south-african-smoke-seasoning-spice-blend/


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kayelle said:


> I was shocked when I discovered my TJ's rainbow pepper (excellent too) grinder was refillable! I also have the Lemon Pepper grinder. Frankly, I'd pay $2.00 for one of those nice grinders with nothing in it. My dried mushrooms in one of them is gonna be great.
> 
> I'm picking up the South African Smoke on my next trip.
> https://traderjoesrants.wordpress.com/2013/06/19/tjs-south-african-smoke-seasoning-spice-blend/



Thanks for the tip about the refillable grinder!  

I was looking at TJ's spices today after reading a thread about spicy food. The refillable jar appeals to my frugal nature!  

I need to stop in and see if my Trader Joe's has the Rainbow Peppercorns mixture of Brazilian Pink, Indian Green, Malaysian White and Indian Black Tellicherry Peppercorns.  I would like to be able to add a few allspice berries to the peppercorns and see how that tastes.


----------



## Kayelle

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks for the tip about the refillable grinder!
> 
> I was looking at TJ's spices today after reading a thread about spicy food. The refillable jar appeals to my frugal nature!
> 
> I need to stop in and see if my Trader Joe's has the Rainbow Peppercorns mixture of Brazilian Pink, Indian Green, Malaysian White and Indian Black Tellicherry Peppercorns.  I would like to be able to add a few allspice berries to the peppercorns and see how that tastes.



Glad you like the idea AB. It not only appeals to my frugal nature, but I'll be glad to have an empty one to quickly grind up spices I'd normally have to grind in my dedicated coffee grinder.


----------



## Cooking4to

I like their red palm oil {great butter substitute} , the price is the best part of it, before I found theirs for under $9.99 a jar I used to buy at a local market for almost double what they charge, and TJs seems to be better quality...

I also like their 21 seasoning salute, it is great for a fast seasoning mix, I like cutting some steak tips, wiping them with melted butter, sprinkling them with the 21 ss, and grilling them up super fast, so it crisp-ies them up a bit, the inside is red outside dark and crunchy, MMMMMMM Yum...  Its a busy seasoning, and works well when heated, I have yet to see the meat that it doesn't compliment, chicken, fish, sword, lobster, crab, turkey, pork, stews, tips, strips, roasts, brisket, etc etc etc  stuff is good, and the best part ITS 2 BUCKS A BOTTLE!!!!!!  Such a nice spice for $2 a bottle, is insane...


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Glad you like the idea AB. It not only appeals to my frugal nature, but I'll be glad to have an empty one to quickly grind up spices I'd normally have to grind in my dedicated coffee grinder.



Just wanted to mention, I do the same with Penzey's


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> ...I'm picking up the South African Smoke on my next trip..


I have that one and love it on chicken breasts! I have a sample jar of Penzeys' Berbere that is too hot-spicy for me, so Himself gets that one. I'm perfectly happy with the African Smoke. I also have a small selection of different smoked salts (maple, hickory, etc) that I got at a spice shop in, of all place, Coshocton, OH.

Thanks for the tip on reusing the grinders. I figured the TJ's ones were like others - one use and pitch.


----------



## msmofet

I love their bagged greens and baby spinach.

I will be making a TJ run soon for turbinado sugar, baby spinach, freeze dried strawberries, mesquite honey and egg noodles. It will probably cost me $100.00!! LOL I always find things new or things I forgot I was getting low on till I walk down the isle. DD loves the "clusters" cereal.


----------



## eeturk

I love their almond milk (doesn't have the chalky flavor that some others have), frozen croissants (kouigns amann, pumpkin, almond), Mediterranean hummus, Persian cucumbers, ice cream, whole grain pita chips, honey wheat pretzel sticks, onion dip mix, vanilla almond "just the clusters" granola, coconut oil spray.. I could go on and on! Love trader joes, wish they had stuff like ziplocs and all that so it could be my primary store.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmofet

I forgot the coconut oil spray, coffee ice cream (intense coffee flavor) and eggnog (doesn't have that chemical after taste).


----------



## Cheryl J

Mmm...I'm going to have to try to dried porcini mushrooms idea, Kay.  I love mushrooms and would like to have a dried sub when I don't have fresh, since they only keep for about an hour.... 

I can't recall anything I've bought from TJ's that I didn't like....although there must be something!  I love their hummus too...the eggplant hummus is fabulous, as is their roasted red pepper.  Their cheese section is great - they have such a good selection, and the prices are so much better than I can get in my local supermarket.  I love their smoked gouda.


----------



## msmofet

I grind my dry porcinis in my mini FP and put in a Tupperware "midget" (that's what they were called when mom was a Tupperware dealer) container. I keep it in the fridge and sprinkle the powder in meatloaf mixture, soups, pot roast simmering broth, gravies etc.


----------



## Cheryl J

I remember the 'midgets' from way back when!  
I seriously need to get some dried porcinis...thanks MsMofet for another testimonial.  I'm sure I'd love them in so many dishes.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I went to TJ's this morning and got my bottle of Rainbow peppercorns.

When I got up to the counter with my little bottle the clerk looked so concerned and said "couldn't you find what you were looking for" to which I replied "Yes and here it is!".  I guess she's not used to people that spend less than $100.00 bucks per visit! 

I have to admit I was almost tempted to buy a beautiful Cyclamen for $3.99, maybe next time!  The beautiful flower display always lifts my spirits.  I would like to find out when they come in each week, to insure getting a very fresh bouquet.


----------



## Kayelle

Aunt Bea said:


> I went to TJ's this morning and got my bottle of Rainbow peppercorns.
> 
> When I got up to the counter with my little bottle the clerk looked so concerned and said "couldn't you find what you were looking for" to which I replied "Yes and here it is!".  I guess she's not used to people that spend less than $100.00 bucks per visit!
> 
> *I have to admit I was almost tempted to buy a beautiful Cyclamen for $3.99, maybe next time!  The beautiful flower display always lifts my spirits.  I would like to find out when they come in each week, to insure getting a very fresh bouquet.*



I hope you can gift yourself with some fresh flowers there next time AB. 
The Alstroemeria flowers I've been buying there last a full week or more.


----------



## Dawgluver

I love cyclamen.  They're really finicky though.  $3.99 is a great price, wish TJ's was closer than 3.5 hours away.


----------



## Aunt Bea

TJ's is on my regular route, only 4 1/2 miles from my home.  I don't buy  much because I have to watch my carbs and it seems like most of the fun  interesting things that catch my eye are high in carbs.

As far as plants and flowers go I'm always in the process of killing something! 

Right now I have a Red Lion amaryllis that I fished out of the markdown bin at Price Chopper for $3.00.  I was rewarded for my rescue efforts by two bloom stalks from the single bulb with a total of seven blossoms.  I also have a copper colored 5 inch begonia in blossom from the same store for $1.99.  After Valentines day I will prowl around and see what deals I can find.

Every one knows I'm just a second hand rose! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCtrcAp3TEY


----------



## msmofet

Cheryl J said:


> I remember the 'midgets' from way back when!
> I seriously need to get some dried porcinis...thanks MsMofet for another testimonial. I'm sure I'd love them in so many dishes.


 The ground mushroom blends nicely into so many things. I have lots of the TJ grinders but I find the grind to large for some stuff and you can't adjust the grind to finer SOOOOOOOOOOOOO I just put in my grinders (I have several grinders with different things in them) if I want it finer. Never thought to put dry mushrooms in the TJ grinder. VERY good idea!


----------



## roadfix

So has anyone from north of the border shopped at *Pirate Joe's?


----------



## CWS4322

roadfix said:


> So has anyone from north of the border shopped at *Pirate Joe's?


Nope--the only location I could find was Vancouver (West Coast). I did go to TJ's when I was in Chicago, once. We just have to make do with what is available none of this TJ favourite stuff here. But I do have some Farm Boy favourites...


----------



## msmofet

Okay found 2 more yummies!!







Olives come in jars. That’s what experience leads one to think. But we’ve got some olives that forego the jar for a much cozier (and more charming) container. *Trader Joe’s Marinated Olive Duo with Lemon and Herbs *shows up in a vacuum-sealed pouch that is a visual stunner.
The flatter presentation allows you to see exactly what’s in the bag—and _what’s in the bag _are two kinds of olives, both grown, harvested and processed in Greece.
The first part of the *Duo *is the _Kalamata_, named for the city and region on the Peloponnese peninsula from which it comes. Often described simply as “Greek olives,” kalamatas have deep, dark-purple color and an oblong shape. They are sweet, rich, and plump, and here, they are marinated in _salt_, _red wine vinegar_, and _sunflower oil _with sliced _green and red peppers_.
Its dynamic partner is the _Chalkidiki_, an olive that originates on a peninsula that bears the same name and is located farther north, next to Macedonia. Chalkidki olives are robust and green, and ours are brined simply in _salt _and _citric _and _ascorbic acids_.
We’ve intentionally used less salt to allow for the ripe olive flavors to really shine, and all of the olives are marinated with Greek _lemon _and _herbs _before being vacuum-sealed for freshness. Their flavor and presentation is excellent for adding verve to antipasti, or for enhancing your cocktail party snacking. And with such uncommon and stunning packaging, these Grecian olives make a notable addition to a care package, or serve as an impressive host or hostess gift.
Each 8.8-ounce bag of *Marinated Olive Duo with Lemon and Herbs *from Greece is just *$1.79*. 

Marinated Olive Duo with Lemon and Herbs | Trader Joe's






Tastes like a _brownie _and crunches like a _cookie_. Do we need to continue? Oh, yes, we can continue.
You see, we took months to perfect this particular product—because if we were going to go here, we really wanted to get it right. When our tasting panel tried the original incarnation, the reaction was a universal “Ooh, I want to love these, but right now I just kind of like them.”
We knew there was something there, but it wasn’t complete. So we kept trying. And this is not something about which we can complain. After all, these are brownie cookies we’re talking about; at no time at all were they bad. Ever.
Months went by and one day, magic happened. The brownie flavor and the crunchy cookie texture married perfectly. Somehow, when you took a bite of that crunchy cookie, all you tasted was brownie.
And so the story of *Trader Joe’s Brownie Crisp *ends. Really though, this is where the story begins, because this is where you come in to your neighborhood *TJ’s*, pick up a bag and bring it home (or at least as far as your car). You’ll take a bite and swear “Cookie!” And then just as quickly, “Brownie!”
You’ll doubt our claims of _vegan _and _gluten free _(though they’re definitely definitive). And you’ll plan your next trip to *TJ’s *perhaps a bit quicker than you’d originally scheduled.
We’re selling each five-ounce bag of _kosher-certified _*Brownie Crisp *for *$2.99*, every day. 

Brownie Crisp | Trader Joe's


----------



## Kayelle

MsM, I'm munching on the Brownie Crisps as we speak...Yumm

I will sure pick up some of those olives too. Are they pitted?


----------



## msmofet

Kayelle said:


> MsM, I'm munching on the Brownie Crisps as we speak...Yumm
> 
> I will sure pick up some of those olives too. Are they pitted?


 They have pits in them but worth it. Tastes wonderful.


----------

